# RePost in new thread



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

OK I posted this; http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/995192-shutting-down-i-get-one.html and got no response

I am posting today with new Hijackthis and DDS scans. I have a 64 bit machine. 
Addressing the post at the end of the last thread, I used Mawarebytes and it removed the infection I also deleted Wild Tangent from the machine. New scans with AVG free and malwarebytes show nothing.

The machine is moving slow when it usually moves fast as if there were some other steps besides the actions I initiated going on. I use IE to read papers and watch hulu and today it has been going awfully slow and I have had to click the back or forward button several times to get a reaction. I have also noticed that my curser intermittantly doesn't have any effect on the page. I had to relaod a CL page earlier before it would allow me to write. It all seems like something is running along with it. Even AVG is affected Malwarebytes ran for an hour and 56 minutes today and I started AVG long before I ran it and AVG did not finish until probably an hour after Malwarebytes finished. 
EDIT: I missed a couple things. First the 2 virus AVG free found Win32/Heur and Win32/Heur.dropper were not the same as the Trojan found and deleted by MWB; [c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-mfvdsp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_55db3ef909cb5f94\mfvdsp.dll (Trojan.Agent.GGEP) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.]
I got rid of the two found by AVG by deleting Wild Tangent from the machine, I think.
The symptom I forgot to mention is that my volume control is unstable. First no matter what it is when I shut down it is at zero when I boot up. During use as I listen to radio or watch video the setting of the main control on the taskbar is slowly lowered until it reaches zero. If I am typing it will often move the setting very quickly. Sometimes (random) this stops for a bit if I don't use any other program or do anything with the machine while watching. 
Something just seems way off.
Ok here's the stuff.

HijackThis
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:43:59 AM, on 5/20/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.19048)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Users\computer\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 109.104.92.13:8080
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Gadget Service - TOSHIBA Corporation. - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SmartFaceVWatchSrv - Toshiba - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 7899 bytes

DDS Scan
.
DDS (Ver_11-05-19.01) - NTFSx86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.19048 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_24
Run by computer at 11:44:23 on 2011-05-20
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.3963.2602 [GMT -7:00]
.
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 *Enabled/Updated* {5A2746B1-DEE9-F85A-FBCD-ADB11639C5F0}
SP: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 *Enabled/Updated* {E146A755-F8D3-F7D4-C17D-96C36DBE8F4D}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG10\avgchsva.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgnsa.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG10\avgrsa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrva.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Users\computer\Desktop\dds.scr
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSCRIPT.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = about:blank
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 109.104.92.13:8080
BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper: {06849e9f-c8d7-4d59-b87d-784b7d6be0b3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
BHO: AVG Safe Search: {3ca2f312-6f6e-4b53-a66e-4e65e497c8c0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
mRun: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
mRun: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
mRun: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\HPDIGI~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\MICROS~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
mPolicies-explorer: BindDirectlyToPropertySetStorage = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_06-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - hxxp://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
BHO-X64: AVG Safe Search: {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssiea.dll
BHO-X64: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - No File
mRun-x64: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun-x64: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun-x64: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun-x64: [RtHDVCpl] RAVCpl64.exe
mRun-x64: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
mRun-x64: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe"
mRun-x64: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
mRun-x64: [TPwrMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE
mRun-x64: [HSON] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe
mRun-x64: [SmoothView] %ProgramFiles%\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
mRun-x64: [00TCrdMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\computer\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\vlxrho2o.default\
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 83.170.113.74 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 1
FF - component: C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Firefox4\components\avgssff4.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.53\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\NOS\bin\np_gp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSEH;AVGIDSEH;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys [?]
R0 Avgrkx64;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys [?]
R0 tos_sps64;TOSHIBA tos_sps64 Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys [?]
R1 Avgldx64;AVG AVI Loader Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys [?]
R1 Avgmfx64;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys [?]
R1 Avgtdia;AVG TDI Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys [?]
R1 JSWPSLWF;JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys [?]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe [2011-4-18 7398752]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe [2011-2-8 269520]
R2 ConfigFree Gadget Service;ConfigFree Gadget Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe [2008-4-3 36864]
R2 ConfigFree Service;ConfigFree Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe [2008-4-17 40960]
R2 FontCache;Windows Font Cache Service;C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation [2008-1-20 21504]
R2 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe [2008-8-18 46392]
R2 TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe [2007-12-3 175104]
R3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys [?]
R3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys [?]
R3 FwLnk;FwLnk Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys [?]
R3 SmartFaceVWatchSrv;SmartFaceVWatchSrv;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe [2008-4-24 84992]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 136176]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 136176]
S3 jswpsapi;Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup;C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe [2010-3-23 954368]
S3 PerfHost;Performance Counter DLL Host;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\perfhost.exe [2008-1-20 19968]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 1020768]
S4 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2010-5-29 89920]
S4 KR10I64;KR10I64;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys [?]
S4 KR10N64;KR10N64;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys [?]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
JSEFile=C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WScript.exe "%1" %*
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-05-14 03:30:15 404640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-05-11 14:58:20 2409784 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\OESpamFilter.dat
2011-05-11 14:58:20 2409784 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Mail\OESpamFilter.dat
2011-05-02 14:48:27 472808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-05-02 14:48:27 472808 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:07 876032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:07 1653760 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XpsPrint.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:04 4240384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:04 32256 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:04 28672 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Apphlpdm.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:03 4240384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-04-15 04:28:12 117328 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys
2011-04-05 07:59:54 377936 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdia.sys
2011-03-16 23:03:18 37456 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgrkx64.sys
2011-03-10 17:18:03 1360384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mfc42u.dll
2011-03-10 17:18:02 1398784 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mfc42.dll
2011-03-10 17:03:51 1162240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc42u.dll
2011-03-10 17:03:51 1136640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc42.dll
2011-03-03 16:02:50 975872 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll
2011-03-03 15:59:37 100352 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\acspecfc.dll
2011-03-03 15:59:36 331776 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
2011-03-03 15:59:36 284672 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.dll
2011-03-03 15:42:03 739328 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcomm.dll
2011-03-03 15:40:07 173056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcXtrnal.dll
2011-03-03 15:40:05 542720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcLayers.dll
2011-03-03 15:40:05 458752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcSpecfc.dll
2011-03-03 15:40:04 2159616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcGenral.dll
2011-03-03 13:46:31 2762240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2011-03-02 16:12:21 117760 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
2011-03-01 21:25:18 41552 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx64.sys
2011-02-24 16:38:07 991104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winresume.efi
2011-02-24 16:38:07 979840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winresume.exe
2011-02-24 16:37:57 1076608 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winload.efi
2011-02-24 16:37:57 1063296 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winload.exe
2011-02-24 16:37:53 20864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\kdusb.dll
2011-02-24 16:37:53 18816 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\kd1394.dll
2011-02-24 16:37:53 17792 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\kdcom.dll
2011-02-22 15:12:34 26704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSEH.sys
2011-02-22 14:47:08 479744 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-22 14:13:01 288768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-22 13:53:33 1555968 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2011-02-22 13:53:27 1149440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
2011-02-22 13:33:12 1068544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2011-02-22 06:50:39 1147904 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2011-02-22 06:46:49 56832 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\licmgr10.dll
2011-02-22 06:46:34 1538560 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-02-22 06:46:20 132096 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
2011-02-22 06:46:19 77312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2011-02-22 06:21:28 916480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2011-02-22 06:17:08 43520 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\licmgr10.dll
2011-02-22 06:16:53 1469440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2011-02-22 06:16:40 71680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iesetup.dll
2011-02-22 06:16:40 109056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iesysprep.dll
2011-02-22 05:56:46 479232 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
2011-02-22 05:20:39 385024 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\html.iec
2011-02-22 05:15:51 162816 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2011-02-22 05:14:35 1638912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-02-22 04:43:54 133632 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2011-02-22 04:42:38 1638912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
.
============= FINISH: 11:45:13.14 ===============


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Bump
Can somoene please look at this?

The machine is behaving as if someone else were screwing around with it. Not quite able to take control but doing things to either break in that are messing with me or just messing with me. 
An analogy would be someone with a remote control for a TV hiding and using it to randomly change the channel, volume, color etc. on the person who thinks they have the only control.

EDIT
There's also something I find odd and that is Kaspersky, which I am trying since no one responded since I started this about two weeks ago. It says I have several password protected archives. I did not set up any password protected archives. What's that about? Is someone using my machine remotely?
When I just checked onm remote access I find a "Trusted Installer" Who is that? I never set it up, its always been System, Admin, user in group or user names. I can't even get access to take away Trusted Installer's permissions. I cannot deleted msra.exe the name of the remote access program in System32.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm posting new scans since I installed Kaspersky. I think the Password protected items which Kaspersky found are not right. I saw the description "password protected" in the window that pops up inthe lower right during a scan. 
Thank You
HJT
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:25:01 AM, on 5/23/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.19048)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\computer\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual Keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\sbhook.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab ZAO - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Gadget Service - TOSHIBA Corporation. - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SmartFaceVWatchSrv - Toshiba - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 9162 bytes

DDS
.
DDS (Ver_11-05-19.01) - NTFSx86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.19048 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_25
Run by computer at 6:25:46 on 2011-05-23
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.3963.1955 [GMT -7:00]
.
AV: Kaspersky Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {56547CC9-C9B2-849D-8FEF-A496150D6A06}
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 *Disabled/Outdated* {5A2746B1-DEE9-F85A-FBCD-ADB11639C5F0}
SP: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 *Disabled/Outdated* {E146A755-F8D3-F7D4-C17D-96C36DBE8F4D}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: Kaspersky Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {ED359D2D-EF88-8B13-B55F-9FE46E8A20BB}
FW: Kaspersky Internet Security *Enabled* {6E6FFDEC-83DD-85C5-A4B0-0DA3EBDE2D7D}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Users\computer\Desktop\dds.scr
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSCRIPT.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = about:blank
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: AVG Safe Search: {3ca2f312-6f6e-4b53-a66e-4e65e497c8c0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
BHO: IEVkbdBHO Class: {59273ab4-e7d3-40f9-a1a8-6fa9cca1862c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\ievkbd.dll
BHO: SSVHelper Class: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: FilterBHO Class: {e33cf602-d945-461a-83f0-819f76a199f8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
mRun: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
mRun: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
mRun: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
mRun: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
mRun: [AVP] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\HPDIGI~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\MICROS~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
mPolicies-explorer: BindDirectlyToPropertySetStorage = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\ie_banner_deny.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
IE: {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
IE: {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - hxxp://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\sbhook.dll
BHO-X64: {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - No File
BHO-X64: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - No File
BHO-X64: IEVkbdBHO Class: {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\x64\ievkbd.dll
BHO-X64: IEVkbdBHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: FilterBHO Class: {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\x64\klwtbbho.dll
BHO-X64: link filter bho - No File
mRun-x64: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun-x64: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun-x64: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun-x64: [RtHDVCpl] RAVCpl64.exe
mRun-x64: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
mRun-x64: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe"
mRun-x64: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
mRun-x64: [TPwrMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE
mRun-x64: [HSON] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe
mRun-x64: [SmoothView] %ProgramFiles%\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
mRun-x64: [00TCrdMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
AppInit_DLLs-X64: C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\x64\kloehk.dll,C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\x64\sbhook64.dll
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\computer\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\vlxrho2o.default\
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 83.170.113.74 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 1
FF - component: C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Firefox4\components\avgssff4.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.53\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\NOS\bin\np_gp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 tos_sps64;TOSHIBA tos_sps64 Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys [?]
R1 JSWPSLWF;JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys [?]
R1 kl2;kl2;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kl2.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kl2.sys [?]
R1 KLIM6;Kaspersky Anti-Virus NDIS 6 Filter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\klim6.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\klim6.sys [?]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe [2011-2-8 269520]
R2 AVP;Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe [2010-11-2 365336]
R2 ConfigFree Gadget Service;ConfigFree Gadget Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe [2008-4-3 36864]
R2 ConfigFree Service;ConfigFree Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe [2008-4-17 40960]
R2 FontCache;Windows Font Cache Service;C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation [2008-1-20 21504]
R2 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe [2008-8-18 46392]
R2 TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe [2007-12-3 175104]
R3 FwLnk;FwLnk Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys [?]
R3 klmouflt;Kaspersky Lab KLMOUFLT;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\klmouflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\klmouflt.sys [?]
R3 SmartFaceVWatchSrv;SmartFaceVWatchSrv;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe [2008-4-24 84992]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 136176]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 136176]
S3 jswpsapi;Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup;C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe [2010-3-23 954368]
S3 PerfHost;Performance Counter DLL Host;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\perfhost.exe [2008-1-20 19968]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 1020768]
S4 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2010-5-29 89920]
S4 KR10I64;KR10I64;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys [?]
S4 KR10N64;KR10N64;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys [?]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
JSEFile=C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WScript.exe "%1" %*
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-05-23 12:43:26 521448 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
2011-05-23 12:36:50 472808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\REND5E4.tmp
2011-05-22 14:57:09 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avg
2011-05-21 21:08:19 142296 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-05-21 18:59:43 109240 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]\components\abhelperxpcom.dll
2011-05-21 18:59:39 150200 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]\components\kavlinkfilter.dll
2011-05-21 18:57:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab
2011-05-21 18:57:11 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Kaspersky Lab
2011-05-21 18:54:15 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Kaspersky Lab Setup Files
2011-05-14 03:30:15 404640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-05-11 14:58:20 2409784 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\OESpamFilter.dat
2011-05-11 14:58:20 2409784 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Mail\OESpamFilter.dat
2011-05-02 14:48:27 472808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-05-02 14:48:27 472808 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:07 876032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:07 1653760 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XpsPrint.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:04 4240384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:04 32256 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:04 28672 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Apphlpdm.dll
2011-04-28 03:14:03 4240384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-03-10 17:18:03 1360384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mfc42u.dll
2011-03-10 17:18:02 1398784 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mfc42.dll
2011-03-10 17:03:51 1162240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc42u.dll
2011-03-10 17:03:51 1136640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc42.dll
2011-03-03 16:02:50 975872 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll
2011-03-03 15:59:37 100352 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\acspecfc.dll
2011-03-03 15:59:36 331776 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
2011-03-03 15:59:36 284672 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.dll
2011-03-03 15:42:03 739328 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcomm.dll
2011-03-03 15:40:07 173056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcXtrnal.dll
2011-03-03 15:40:05 542720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcLayers.dll
2011-03-03 15:40:05 458752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcSpecfc.dll
2011-03-03 15:40:04 2159616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcGenral.dll
2011-03-03 13:46:31 2762240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2011-03-02 16:12:21 117760 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
2011-02-24 16:38:07 991104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winresume.efi
2011-02-24 16:38:07 979840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winresume.exe
2011-02-24 16:37:57 1076608 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winload.efi
2011-02-24 16:37:57 1063296 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winload.exe
2011-02-24 16:37:53 20864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\kdusb.dll
2011-02-24 16:37:53 18816 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\kd1394.dll
2011-02-24 16:37:53 17792 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\kdcom.dll
2011-02-22 14:47:08 479744 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-22 14:13:01 288768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-22 13:53:33 1555968 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2011-02-22 13:53:27 1149440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
2011-02-22 13:33:12 1068544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
.
============= FINISH: 6:29:50.80 ===============


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Why is it I cannot get any help?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

bumping again. At least say why you aren't helping me please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would like to see the MalwareBytes log showing the infections please.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

There is a Trojan Agent in Quarantine in MBAM. located at C://Windows\winxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-mfvdsp_31... I guess the rest of the name will be in this log file.

MBAM reinstalled itself to the newest version and updated when I turned it on yesterday. It came up no Infections but I still feel like there is someone remotely screwing with my machine. The volume kept turning itself down to zero as I watched the daily show friday morning for instance (that was new in how quickly it went to zero and then re-occured when I set it back to 100. I had to fix it 4 or 5 times.) but it worked fine to watch Dr Who yesterday afternoon. The volume still lowers itself to zero if I'm listening to something and typing at the same time. Pages that I go to all the time (newspapers mainly) are loading slow and not navigating between pages as they used to. I have "it" (wish I could remember the name of that setting tool) set for never look for a newer version and empty history, remove cookies when I close the browser (IE8, I tried IE9 Beta and didn't like it), it always worked fine for me that way. It really seems to me like there is another simultaneous user on the machine. It reminds me of working on the school network at the Peralta colleges back in the late 90's, just randomly slow because of other user's on the network. 
Thank You

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: 6618
Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.19048
5/19/2011 12:26:41 PM
mbam-log-2011-05-19 (12-26-41).txt
Scan type: Full scan (C:\|)
Objects scanned: 298019
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 52 minute(s), 14 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-mfvdsp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_55db3ef909cb5f94\mfvdsp.dll (Trojan.Agent.GGEP) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That detection by MBAM was a false positive and has been corrected so you can release that file from quarantine which may solve some of the issues.

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's common to encounter password protected archives with Kaspersky. The archives are password protected by the program, not by you. For instance, SuperAntiSpyware's backup archives are detected as password protection.

TrustedInstaller is a valid process in Vista.

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.

[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< FireFox Extensions [Program Folders] > -> 
YN -> No name found -> 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY -> 516 C:\Windows\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Temp\*.tmp
[Alternate Data Streams]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 124 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:0B4227B4
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:51:26 PM, on 6/5/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.19048)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10r_ActiveX.exe
C:\Users\computer\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 109.104.92.13:8080
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - Startup: setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00.lnk = C:\Users\computer\Desktop\Virus Removal Tool1\setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00\startup.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Gadget Service - TOSHIBA Corporation. - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SmartFaceVWatchSrv - Toshiba - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 8492 bytes

OTS Run Fix Log 
All Processes Killed
[Registry - Safe List]
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT11DB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT145F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT17A6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT17E6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT1B2E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT20D8.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT2414.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT25D7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT2654.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT5CC2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT5F83.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT6187.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT7733.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT7754.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT7FAC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT7FDC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT8097.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT80B7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT824B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT826B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT840F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT843F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT85B4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT85E4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT8C2A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT8C5A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT908D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT9E81.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT9EA2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT9F3D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT9F5D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BIT9FD9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA008.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA1DC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA209.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA20C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA352.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA4D9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA509.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA5E2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA602.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA61F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA65F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA6B9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA739.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA769.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA94B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA978.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITA99A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITAB7A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITAD20.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITAE1B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITAE3B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITAF24.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITB24F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITB4DF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITB50E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITB856.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITB972.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITB98E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITBA69.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITBB84.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITBC7B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITBE30.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITBECB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITBF9D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITBFB5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC062.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC0DE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC0FE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC11D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC189.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC30F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC3CC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC4F4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITC987.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITCCA1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD4BE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD5D5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD652.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD6CE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD71C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD779.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD844.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD95E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD9AC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD9CA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD9DB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITD9DC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDA85.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDBEC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDBED.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDBFF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDC6A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDDD1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDE3D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDE73.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDEE9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDF4E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDFA5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDFB3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDFE2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITDFF2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE179.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE197.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE1D6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE214.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE262.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE272.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE38A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE427.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE57E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE5CC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE639.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE658.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE708.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE7C1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE82C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE85B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE87F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE8B9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE8D8.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITE9C2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITEC12.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITECAF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITED99.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITEE06.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITF164.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITF3C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITF43E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITFBCB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITFD43.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\BITFDB0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab10C2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab138.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab1544.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab1545.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab1795.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab17B4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab17B5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab19E6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab1C84.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab1E49.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab1E68.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab1F71.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab20D8.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab224E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab26A2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab27CA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab299E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab2AC9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab2D85.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab2E9E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab3004.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab30A0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab337E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab3552.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab3E28.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab41C0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab420E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab42AA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab450A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab4568.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab45B6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab4642.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab4652.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab4855.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab48C2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab49AC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab49AD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab4A86.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab4BDE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab5002.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab56B6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab58C9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab5AA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab5CEE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab5F00.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab5F7D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab627.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab62EC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab6547.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab6583.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab65D3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab7129.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab7733.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab7CDC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab8065.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab8229.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab8258.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Cab902D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabA1AB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabA247.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabA459.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabA5C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabA8CC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabAA81.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabAAAF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabAB99.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabACC2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabAD6D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabAF8F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB099.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB1B1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB2AB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB3E3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB3E4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB48F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB4AE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB4BD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB569.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB73D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB7F8.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabB930.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabBA97.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabBB04.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabBD26.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabBD55.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabBDC2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabBFD5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC051.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC11C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC11D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC216.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC4D4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC4E3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC4E4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC531.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC5CD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC669.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC698.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC734.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC7EF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC7FF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabC9E3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCA5F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCB3A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCBC6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCCDF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCD1D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCD2D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCE46.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCF7E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCF8D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabCFAD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD087.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD0B6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD1A0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD299.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD335.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD336.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD39.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD44E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD46D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD577.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD70C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD7F6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD92E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabD95D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabDA85.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabDBBD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabDC98.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabDD15.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabDE9B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabDF56.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE04F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE0AD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE10B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE10C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE1B6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE204.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE271.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE2A0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE3F7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE493.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE4B3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE52F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE54F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE58D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE658.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabE696.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabEA0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabEAF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabEB57.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabEBF3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabECAE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabEDE6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabEE06.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabEE34.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabEFBA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF018.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF0A4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF19E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF1AE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF22A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF269.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF305.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF594.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF620.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF797.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF7D5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF814.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF8A0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabF8BF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabFAC2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabFC86.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabFCB5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabFE7A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabFF25.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\CabFF54.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\DMI11E9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\kls1BC0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\kls461A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\kls595B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\kls69BF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\kls926D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\kls9E8D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\klsC31D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\klsD51E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL124E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL1D16.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL2775.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL2D9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL3127.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL3251.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL330F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL3685.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL3BDE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL4301.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL4830.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL62C7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL7EEC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL8859.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL89B6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPL90EF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPLC5CD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPLC61F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPLCEE6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\SPLD075.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar10D2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar139.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar1545.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar1555.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar1796.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar17B5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar17B6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar19E7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar1C85.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar1E4A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar1E69.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar1F72.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar20D9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar224F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar26C2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar27CB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar299F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar2ACA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar2D86.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar2E9F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar3005.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar30A1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar337F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar3553.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar3E29.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar41C1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar420F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar42AB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar450B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar4569.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar45C7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar4653.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar4654.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar4885.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar48C3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar49AD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar49BD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar4A87.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar4BDF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar5003.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar56B7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar58CA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar5AB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar5CEF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar5F01.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar5F7E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar62ED.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar638.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar6548.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar6584.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar65D4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar712A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar7734.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar7CED.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar8066.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar822A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar8278.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\Tar903E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarA1AC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarA248.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarA45A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarA5D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarA8CD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarAA82.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarAAC0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarABAA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarACC3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarAD6E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarAFA0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB0A9.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB1C2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB2DB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB3E4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB3E5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB4AF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB4B0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB4BE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB56A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB73E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB809.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarB931.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarBA98.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarBB05.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarBD37.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarBD56.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarBDC3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarBFD6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC052.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC11D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC13C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC217.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC4E4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC4E5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC4F4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC542.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC5DE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC67A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC699.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC735.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC800.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC810.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarC9E4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCA60.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCB3B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCBC7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCCE0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCD1E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCD2E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCE47.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCF7F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCF8E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarCFCD.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD088.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD0B7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD1A1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD29A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD336.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD337.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD3A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD44F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD46E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD587.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD70D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD807.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD93F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarD95E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarDA86.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarDBBE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarDCA8.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarDD16.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarDE9C.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarDF57.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE060.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE0AE.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE10D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE12B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE1B7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE205.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE272.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE2A1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE3F8.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE494.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE4B4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE540.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE55F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE59E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE659.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarE697.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarEA1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarEB0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarEB58.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarEC04.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarECBF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarEDE7.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarEE07.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarEE35.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarEFBB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF019.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF0B5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF19F.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF1AF.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF23B.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF26A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF306.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF595.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF631.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF798.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF7D6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF815.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF8A1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarF8C0.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarFAC3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarFC87.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarFCB6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarFE8A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarFF36.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Temp\TarFF55.tmp deleted successfully.
[Alternate Data Streams]
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:0B4227B4 deleted successfully.
[Empty Temp Folders]

User: All Users

User: computer
->Temp folder emptied: 326265614 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 113431598 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 69 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 43145240 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 503 bytes

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 56466 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 10570130 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32902 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 389129 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 471.00 mb

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: computer
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.43.0 fix logfile created on 06052011_134159
Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Temp\~DFAC1C.tmp not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Temp\~DFAC28.tmp not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Temp\~DFACA0.tmp not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Temp\~DFACAC.tmp not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\X46T9W4K\3695780[1].htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\X46T9W4K\request_ad[1].htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\110146423[1].js not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1293739136815[1].png not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\[email protected][1] not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\17193805-14143727[1].jpg not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\186506_100002023481913_2333341_q[1].jpg not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\187149_100001073652511_2615195_q[1].jpg not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\195683_1425126490_3587176_q[1].jpg not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1;;~sscs=_;ord=575140[1] not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1;;~sscs=_;ord=602624[1] not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CA45E1OR.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CA8EGMQU.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CA8XBSIB.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CA94V5U5.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CA9FBS7G.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CAAEXB05.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CAAUFE1A.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CAAVFQHJ.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CABVKQFF.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CAC8HD5Q.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CACA9BP9.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CACDRT98.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CAD5XC3K.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CAD9VSF2.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CADK3RQV.htm not found!
File\Folder C:\Users\computer\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\OJH1ARMU\1CAE5KA7B.htm not found!
Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run the following on-line scanner:

http://www.eset.com/online-scanner

Accept the Terms of Use and then press the Start button

Allow the ActiveX control to be installed.

Put a check by Remove found threats and then run the scan.

When the scan is finished, you will see the results in a window.

A log.txt file is created here: C:\Program Files\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt.

Open the log file with Notepad and copy and paste the contents here please.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

There is only one text file in that location and this doesn't seem like the one that would be a log after the scan. I'll look some more but I'm pretty sure I went to the right location.
I couldn't find anything else. The scanner said there was no infection. 


[email protected] as CAB hook log:
OnlineScanner64.ocx - registred OK
OnlineScanner.ocx - registred OK


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I saw in the ESET FAQ literature that it was a 32 bit program and recomended that you open a 32 bit browser with admin rights from the start menu. I am doing that scan now since the one I tried earlier today somehow got dumped or stopped at 93%. I don't know how but suddenly the window was gone, maybe I inadvertantly closed it when I rested my book on the keypad.
I'll log back on and repost when this scan is done. Its been at 54% for a while.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, thanks. I was wondering why the log came up that way.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok this looks like a log but it's quite short

[email protected] as CAB hook log:
OnlineScanner64.ocx - registred OK
OnlineScanner.ocx - registred OK
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251
# version=7
# iexplore.exe=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6522
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=df19e3e586614f41a57162a021d4056d
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-06-06 05:25:27
# local_time=2011-06-06 10:25:27 (-0800, Pacific Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.0.6002 NT Service Pack 2
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 0 0 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1032 16777213 100 88 0 49710147 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5892 16776574 100 56 11692457 143972461 0 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 0 0 0 0
# scanned=130420
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=7371


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to the following link and run TDSSKiller:

http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

Allow it cure anything if prompted.

Please post the log back here.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

2011/06/06 11:08:15.0057 4300 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.5.3.0 May 25 2011 07:09:24
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 ================================================================================
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 SystemInfo:
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 OS Version: 6.0.6002 ServicePack: 2.0
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 Product type: Workstation
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 ComputerName: COMPUTER-PC
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 UserName: computer
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 Windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 System windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 Running under WOW64
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 Processor architecture: Intel x64
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 Number of processors: 2
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 Page size: 0x1000
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 Boot type: Normal boot
2011/06/06 11:08:15.0618 4300 ================================================================================
2011/06/06 11:08:16.0274 4300 Initialize success
2011/06/06 11:08:18.0832 3936 ================================================================================
2011/06/06 11:08:18.0832 3936 Scan started
2011/06/06 11:08:18.0832 3936 Mode: Manual; 
2011/06/06 11:08:18.0832 3936 ================================================================================
2011/06/06 11:08:19.0612 3936 22701201 (6c5461eeb3ffa1b1dcf9a07f8c3b3afe) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\22701201.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:19.0659 3936 22701202 (3ec7dfda521b4fb22ce9f76df15db099) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\22701202.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:19.0706 3936 83230451 (6c5461eeb3ffa1b1dcf9a07f8c3b3afe) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\83230451.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:19.0737 3936 83230452 (3ec7dfda521b4fb22ce9f76df15db099) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\83230452.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:19.0815 3936 ACPI (1965aaffab07e3fb03c77f81beba3547) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0002 3936 adp94xx (f14215e37cf124104575073f782111d2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0080 3936 adpahci (7d05a75e3066861a6610f7ee04ff085c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0127 3936 adpu160m (820a201fe08a0c345b3bedbc30e1a77c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu160m.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0174 3936 adpu320 (9b4ab6854559dc168fbb4c24fc52e794) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0252 3936 AFD (12415ccfd3e7cec55b5184e67b039fe4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0408 3936 AgereSoftModem (3627a62b10284ffbf862bfd49928edf4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\agrsm64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0517 3936 agp440 (f6f6793b7f17b550ecfdbd3b229173f7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0579 3936 aic78xx (222cb641b4b8a1d1126f8033f9fd6a00) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\djsvs.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0642 3936 aliide (157d0898d4b73f075ce9fa26b482df98) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0782 3936 amdide (970fa5059e61e30d25307b99903e991e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:20.0907 3936 AmdK8 (cdc3632a3a5ea4dbb83e46076a3165a1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0032 3936 arc (ba8417d4765f3988ff921f30f630e303) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0156 3936 arcsas (9d41c435619733b34cc16a511e644b11) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0234 3936 AsyncMac (22d13ff3dafec2a80634752b1eaa2de6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0328 3936 atapi (e68d9b3a3905619732f7fe039466a623) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0453 3936 athr (45511c7e870d3adddd60049232ea96b3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0609 3936 AVGIDSDriver (593868a578b40da9bc155b22316bc9a3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0702 3936 AVGIDSEH (0994ba65388c7d5282242d1124fe8373) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0780 3936 AVGIDSFilter (bf9ebe32b3827991d2100fcebca1af01) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0843 3936 Avgldx64 (ff7383388a7d2283dae5831abc2b0720) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0905 3936 Avgmfx64 (997d002827d3e3dcbbb25bf46db161ab) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:21.0983 3936 Avgrkx64 (bccfe3374c887075cde2ac8fdb1cb2f8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0077 3936 Avgtdia (0d49adcebe243b79366ea523b647519a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0186 3936 blbdrive (79feeb40056683f8f61398d81dda65d2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0233 3936 bowser (2348447a80920b2493a9b582a23e81e1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0280 3936 BrFiltLo (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brfiltlo.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0326 3936 BrFiltUp (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brfiltup.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0389 3936 Brserid (f0f0ba4d815be446aa6a4583ca3bca9b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brserid.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0482 3936 BrSerWdm (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brserwdm.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0529 3936 BrUsbMdm (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brusbmdm.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0592 3936 BrUsbSer (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brusbser.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0638 3936 BTHMODEM (e0777b34e05f8a82a21856efc900c29f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0732 3936 cdfs (b4d787db8d30793a4d4df9feed18f136) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0779 3936 cdrom (3b2fb35363423ed60c8fbf15fc8680bd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0872 3936 circlass (02ea568d498bbdd4ba55bf3fce34d456) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:22.0919 3936 CLFS (3dca9a18b204939cfb24bea53e31eb48) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0028 3936 CmBatt (b52d9a14ce4101577900a364ba86f3df) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0106 3936 cmdide (e5d5499a1c50a54b5161296b6afe6192) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0169 3936 Compbatt (7fb8ad01db0eabe60c8a861531a8f431) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0278 3936 crcdisk (a8585b6412253803ce8efcbd6d6dc15c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0372 3936 DfsC (36cd31121f228e7e79bae60aa45764c6) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0481 3936 disk (b0107e40ecdb5fa692ebf832f295d905) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0559 3936 Dot4 (74c02b1717740c3b8039539e23e4b53f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0637 3936 Dot4Print (08321d1860235bf42cf2854234337aea) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4Prt.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0715 3936 dot4usb (4adccf0124f2b6911d3786a5d0e779e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dot4usb.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0808 3936 drmkaud (f1a78a98cfc2ee02144c6bec945447e6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:23.0886 3936 DXGKrnl (b8e554e502d5123bc111f99d6a2181b4) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0011 3936 E1G60 (264cee7b031a9d6c827f3d0cb031f2fe) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\E1G6032E.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0089 3936 Ecache (5f94962be5a62db6e447ff6470c4f48a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ecache.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0198 3936 elxstor (c4636d6e10469404ab5308d9fd45ed07) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0261 3936 ErrDev (bc3a58e938bb277e46bf4b3003b01abd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0323 3936 exfat (486844f47b6636044a42454614ed4523) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0370 3936 fastfat (1a4bee34277784619ddaf0422c0c6e23) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0464 3936 fdc (81b79b6df71fa1d2c6d688d830616e39) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0526 3936 FileInfo (457b7d1d533e4bd62a99aed9c7bb4c59) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0573 3936 Filetrace (d421327fd6efccaf884a54c58e1b0d7f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0604 3936 flpydisk (230923ea2b80f79b0f88d90f87b87ebd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0682 3936 FltMgr (e3041bc26d6930d61f42aedb79c91720) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0776 3936 Fs_Rec (29d99e860a1ca0a03c6a733fdd0da703) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0854 3936 FwLnk (6d06b5eebba23c16789efc820ee1f253) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:24.0900 3936 gagp30kx (c8e416668d3dc2be3d4fe4c79224997f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0025 3936 HdAudAddService (df45f8142dc6df9d18c39b3effbd0409) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0088 3936 HDAudBus (f942c5820205f2fb453243edfec82a3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0228 3936 HidBth (b4881c84a180e75b8c25dc1d726c375f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0275 3936 HidIr (4e77a77e2c986e8f88f996bb3e1ad829) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0353 3936 HidUsb (443bdd2d30bb4f00795c797e2cf99edf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0400 3936 HpCISSs (d7109a1e6bd2dfdbcba72a6bc626a13b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hpcisss.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0478 3936 HTTP (098f1e4e5c9cb5b0063a959063631610) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0602 3936 i2omp (da94c854cea5fac549d4e1f6e88349e8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\i2omp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0680 3936 i8042prt (cbb597659a2713ce0c9cc20c88c7591f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0758 3936 iaStor (8d58627fef3f8767665d9f4dc91cbd97) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:25.0790 3936 iaStorV (3e3bf3627d886736d0b4e90054f929f6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iastorv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0133 3936 igfx (663e7364f650a915d415eeb2da98d86a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0429 3936 iirsp (8c3951ad2fe886ef76c7b5027c3125d3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0523 3936 IntcAzAudAddService (1835b384d2d66752ed1460e9085230bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0648 3936 intelide (df797a12176f11b2d301c5b234bb200e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0679 3936 intelppm (bfd84af32fa1bad6231c4585cb469630) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0757 3936 IpFilterDriver (d8aabc341311e4780d6fce8c73c0ad81) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0882 3936 IPMIDRV (9c2ee2e6e5a7203bfae15c299475ec67) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipmidrv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0944 3936 IPNAT (b7e6212f581ea5f6ab0c3a6ceeeb89be) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:26.0975 3936 IRENUM (8c42ca155343a2f11d29feca67faa88d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0069 3936 isapnp (0672bfcedc6fc468a2b0500d81437f4f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0147 3936 iScsiPrt (e4fdf99599f27ec25d2cf6d754243520) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0194 3936 iteatapi (63c766cdc609ff8206cb447a65abba4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iteatapi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0240 3936 iteraid (1281fe73b17664631d12f643cbea3f59) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iteraid.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0334 3936 JSWPSLWF (9d86c5091209ca4bd3762bed6f654501) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0381 3936 kbdclass (423696f3ba6472dd17699209b933bc26) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0428 3936 kbdhid (bf8783a5066cfecf45095459e8010fa7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0490 3936 KR10I64 (7c999f96b239e214154db3c808e6736a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0552 3936 KR10N64 (8cb9a9164d4e789424f943fa718fa3f2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0615 3936 KSecDD (476e2c1dcea45895994bef11c2a98715) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0755 3936 ksthunk (1d419cf43db29396ecd7113d129d94eb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0818 3936 lltdio (96ece2659b6654c10a0c310ae3a6d02c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0927 3936 LSI_FC (acbe1af32d3123e330a07bfbc5ec4a9b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:27.0958 3936 LSI_SAS (799ffb2fc4729fa46d2157c0065b3525) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0005 3936 LSI_SCSI (f445ff1daad8a226366bfaf42551226b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0067 3936 luafv (52f87b9cc8932c2a7375c3b2a9be5e3e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0145 3936 megasas (5c5cd6aaced32fb26c3fb34b3dcf972f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0239 3936 MegaSR (859bc2436b076c77c159ed694acfe8f8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0317 3936 Modem (59848d5cc74606f0ee7557983bb73c2e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0395 3936 monitor (c247cc2a57e0a0c8c6dccf7807b3e9e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0426 3936 mouclass (9367304e5e412b120cf5f4ea14e4e4f1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0551 3936 mouhid (c2c2bd5c5ce5aaf786ddd74b75d2ac69) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0582 3936 MountMgr (11bc9b1e8801b01f7f6adb9ead30019b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0660 3936 mpio (f8276eb8698142884498a528dfea8478) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0722 3936 mpsdrv (c92b9abdb65a5991e00c28f13491dba2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0785 3936 Mraid35x (3c200630a89ef2c0864d515b7a75802e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mraid35x.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0910 3936 MRxDAV (7c1de4aa96dc0c071611f9e7de02a68d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:28.0988 3936 mrxsmb (dc434b4769e18da09ce1b7755d4c64e9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0050 3936 mrxsmb10 (64713fcfe3de8881d62f8f3f2f794241) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0159 3936 mrxsmb20 (0005c599a2abf767a815afcd32e523e3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0237 3936 msahci (730b784962d22d2c6481eae2370e7c8c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0315 3936 msdsm (264bbb4aaf312a485f0e44b65a6b7202) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0424 3936 Msfs (704f59bfc4512d2bb0146aec31b10a7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0502 3936 msisadrv (00ebc952961664780d43dca157e79b27) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0596 3936 MSKSSRV (0ea73e498f53b96d83dbfca074ad4cf8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0658 3936 MSPCLOCK (52e59b7e992a58e740aa63f57edbae8b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0705 3936 MSPQM (49084a75bae043ae02d5b44d02991bb2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0768 3936 MsRPC (dc6ccf440cdede4293db41c37a5060a5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0861 3936 mssmbios (855796e59df77ea93af46f20155bf55b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0924 3936 MSTEE (86d632d75d05d5b7c7c043fa3564ae86) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:29.0986 3936 Mup (0cc49f78d8aca0877d885f149084e543) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0048 3936 NativeWifiP (2007b826c4acd94ae32232b41f0842b9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0126 3936 NDIS (65950e07329fcee8e6516b17c8d0abb6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0236 3936 NdisTapi (64df698a425478e321981431ac171334) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0282 3936 Ndisuio (8baa43196d7b5bb972c9a6b2bbf61a19) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0329 3936 NdisWan (f8158771905260982ce724076419ef19) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0376 3936 NDProxy (9cb77ed7cb72850253e973a2d6afdf49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0423 3936 NetBIOS (a499294f5029a7862adc115bda7371ce) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0470 3936 netbt (fc2c792ebddc8e28df939d6a92c83d61) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0548 3936 nfrd960 (4ac08bd6af2df42e0c3196d826c8aea7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0626 3936 Npfs (b298874f8e0ea93f06ec40aa8d146478) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0688 3936 nsiproxy (1523af19ee8b030ba682f7a53537eaeb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0782 3936 Ntfs (bac869dfb98e499ba4d9bb1fb43270e1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0891 3936 NuidFltr (d4012918d3a3847b44b888d56bc095d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NuidFltr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0922 3936 Null (dd5d684975352b85b52e3fd5347c20cb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:30.0953 3936 nvraid (2c040b7ada5b06f6facadac8514aa034) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0047 3936 nvstor (f7ea0fe82842d05eda3efdd376dbfdba) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0125 3936 nv_agp (19067ca93075ef4823e3938a686f532f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0218 3936 ohci1394 (7b58953e2f263421fdbb09a192712a85) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0265 3936 Parport (aecd57f94c887f58919f307c35498ea0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0328 3936 partmgr (f9b5eda4c17a2be7663f064dbf0fe254) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0390 3936 pci (47ab1e0fc9d0e12bb53ba246e3a0906d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0421 3936 pciide (8d618c829034479985a9ed56106cc732) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0484 3936 pcmcia (037661f3d7c507c9993b7010ceee6288) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0562 3936 PEAUTH (58865916f53592a61549b04941bfd80d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0718 3936 PptpMiniport (23386e9952025f5f21c368971e2e7301) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0796 3936 Processor (5080e59ecee0bc923f14018803aa7a01) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0889 3936 PSched (c5ab7f0809392d0da027f4a2a81bfa31) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:31.0952 3936 ql2300 (0b83f4e681062f3839be2ec1d98fd94a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0045 3936 ql40xx (e1c80f8d4d1e39ef9595809c1369bf2a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0123 3936 QWAVEdrv (e8d76edab77ec9c634c27b8eac33adc5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0139 3936 RasAcd (1013b3b663a56d3ddd784f581c1bd005) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0217 3936 Rasl2tp (ac7bc4d42a7e558718dfdec599bbfc2c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0279 3936 RasPppoe (4517fbf8b42524afe4ede1de102aae3e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0326 3936 RasSstp (c6a593b51f34c33e5474539544072527) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0388 3936 rdbss (322db5c6b55e8d8ee8d6f358b2aaabb1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0451 3936 RDPCDD (603900cc05f6be65ccbf373800af3716) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0513 3936 rdpdr (c045d1fb111c28df0d1be8d4bda22c06) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0560 3936 RDPENCDD (cab9421daf3d97b33d0d055858e2c3ab) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0607 3936 RDPWD (b1d741c87cea8d7282146366cc9c3f81) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0700 3936 rspndr (22a9cb08b1a6707c1550c6bf099aae73) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0747 3936 RTL8169 (0f84a393b989001a140e2ad4ed8b948b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0794 3936 RTSTOR (108729909ce285a352a1d1cb96bb1b2e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RTSTOR64.SYS
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0841 3936 sbp2port (cd9c693589c60ad59bbbcfb0e524e01b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0934 3936 secdrv (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:32.0997 3936 Serenum (f71bfe7ac6c52273b7c82cbf1bb2a222) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0044 3936 Serial (e62fac91ee288db29a9696a9d279929c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0090 3936 sermouse (a842f04833684bceea7336211be478df) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0168 3936 setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00drv (8423db42808e94847ec4e53efda6bee2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\2270120.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0231 3936 sffdisk (14d4b4465193a87c127933978e8c4106) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0278 3936 sffp_mmc (7073aee3f82f3d598e3825962aa98ab2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0309 3936 sffp_sd (35e59ebe4a01a0532ed67975161c7b82) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0340 3936 sfloppy (6b7838c94135768bd455cbdc23e39e5f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0418 3936 SiSRaid2 (7a5de502aeb719d4594c6471060a78b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid2.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0480 3936 SiSRaid4 (3a2f769fab9582bc720e11ea1dfb184d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0558 3936 Smb (290b6f6a0ec4fcdfc90f5cb6d7020473) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0621 3936 spldr (386c3c63f00a7040c7ec5e384217e89d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0699 3936 srv (880a57fccb571ebd063d4dd50e93e46d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0808 3936 srv2 (fa36d119249bf27bc4c0079734e1f33b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0870 3936 srvnet (cfe7bc92d52c7e79427545909a0182f8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0948 3936 swenum (8a851ca908b8b974f89c50d2e18d4f0c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:33.0995 3936 Symc8xx (2f26a2c6fc96b29beff5d8ed74e6625b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\symc8xx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0073 3936 Sym_hi (a909667976d3bccd1df813fed517d837) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sym_hi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0136 3936 Sym_u3 (36887b56ec2d98b9c362f6ae4de5b7b0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sym_u3.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0214 3936 SynTP (d8edb37f6e235a47e12f1eafd85c2b6f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0385 3936 Tcpip (973658a2ea9c06b2976884b9046dfc6c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0541 3936 Tcpip6 (973658a2ea9c06b2976884b9046dfc6c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0588 3936 tcpipreg (c7e72a4071ee0200e3c075dacfb2b334) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0682 3936 tdcmdpst (d45586a9facb2c9708b10e491ef748a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdcmdpst.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0728 3936 TDPIPE (1d8bf4aaa5fb7a2761475781dc1195bc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0775 3936 TDTCP (7f7e00cdf609df657f4cda02dd1c9bb1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0822 3936 tdx (458919c8c42e398dc4802178d5ffee27) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:34.0900 3936 TermDD (8c19678d22649ec002ef2282eae92f98) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:35.0056 3936 tos_sps64 (dd50a5df5f7b29fdb6b5fea728c43dc3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:35.0150 3936 tssecsrv (9e5409cd17c8bef193aad498f3bc2cb8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:35.0196 3936 tunmp (89ec74a9e602d16a75a4170511029b3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:35.0352 3936 tunnel (30a9b3f45ad081bffc3bcaa9c812b609) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:35.0462 3936 TVALZ (9a744cc3d804ec38a6c2c65bc3c6fcd8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZ_O.SYS
2011/06/06 11:08:35.0586 3936 uagp35 (fec266ef401966311744bd0f359f7f56) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:35.0789 3936 udfs (faf2640a2a76ed03d449e443194c4c34) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:35.0961 3936 uliagpkx (4ec9447ac3ab462647f60e547208ca00) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:36.0148 3936 uliahci (697f0446134cdc8f99e69306184fbbb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliahci.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:36.0288 3936 UlSata (31707f09846056651ea2c37858f5ddb0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ulsata.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:36.0398 3936 ulsata2 (85e5e43ed5b48c8376281bab519271b7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ulsata2.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:36.0476 3936 umbus (46e9a994c4fed537dd951f60b86ad3f4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:36.0569 3936 usbccgp (07e3498fc60834219d2356293da0fecc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:36.0725 3936 usbcir (9247f7e0b65852c1f6631480984d6ed2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:36.0819 3936 usbehci (827e44de934a736ea31e91d353eb126f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:36.0897 3936 usbhub (bb35cd80a2ececfadc73569b3d70c7d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0022 3936 usbohci (eba14ef0c07cec233f1529c698d0d154) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0146 3936 usbprint (28b693b6d31e7b9332c1bdcefef228c1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0240 3936 usbscan (ea0bf666868964fbe8cb10e50c97b9f1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0334 3936 USBSTOR (b854c1558fca0c269a38663e8b59b581) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0458 3936 usbuhci (b2872cbf9f47316abd0e0c74a1aba507) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0583 3936 usbvideo (fc33099877790d51b0927b7039059855) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0724 3936 UVCFTR (060b7863943625e0193a3575c0c59e52) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\UVCFTR_S.SYS
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0880 3936 vga (916b94bcf1e09873fff2d5fb11767bbc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:37.0958 3936 VgaSave (b83ab16b51feda65dd81b8c59d114d63) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0067 3936 viaide (8294b6c3fdb6c33f24e150de647ecdaa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0223 3936 volmgr (2b7e885ed951519a12c450d24535dfca) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0348 3936 volmgrx (cec5ac15277d75d9e5dec2e1c6eaf877) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0504 3936 volsnap (5280aada24ab36b01a84a6424c475c8d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0582 3936 vsmraid (a68f455ed2673835209318dd61bfbb0e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0644 3936 WacomPen (fef8fe5923fead2cee4dfabfce3393a7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0706 3936 Wanarp (b8e7049622300d20ba6d8be0c47c0cfd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0738 3936 Wanarpv6 (b8e7049622300d20ba6d8be0c47c0cfd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0847 3936 Wd (0c17a0816f65b89e362e682ad5e7266e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:38.0925 3936 Wdf01000 (d02e7e4567da1e7582fbf6a91144b0df) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0128 3936 WmiAcpi (e18aebaaa5a773fe11aa2c70f65320f5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0221 3936 ws2ifsl (8a900348370e359b6bff6a550e4649e1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0330 3936 WUDFRd (501a65252617b495c0f1832f908d54d8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0393 3936 MBR (0x1B8) (5b5e648d12fcadc244c1ec30318e1eb9) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0408 3936 ================================================================================
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0408 3936 Scan finished
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0408 3936 ================================================================================
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0424 4816 Detected object count: 0
2011/06/06 11:08:39.0424 4816 Actual detected object count: 0


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In order to run the following program, you will have to uninstall AVG as there is a compatibility issue. Please uninstall it and then run the AVG removal tool that you will find at the following link:

http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities

After that, reboot the machine and install another free anti-virus program, such as Avira Antivir:

http://www.avira.com/en/avira-free-antivirus

Once you've done that, please do the following:

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

ComboFix 11-06-06.02 - computer 06/06/2011 14:23:22.2.2 - x64
Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.3963.2549 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\users\computer\Desktop\Puppy.exe
AV: AntiVir Desktop *Disabled/Updated* {090F9C29-64CE-6C6F-379C-5901B49A85B7}
SP: AntiVir Desktop *Disabled/Updated* {B26E7DCD-42F4-63E1-0D2C-6273CF1DCF0A}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\users\computer\AppData\Local\temp\ppcrlui_3928_2
c:\windows\SysWow64\regobj.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-05-06 to 2011-06-06 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-06-06 21:29 . 2011-06-06 21:29 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Public\AppData\Local\temp
2011-06-06 21:29 . 2011-06-06 21:29 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-06-06 21:20 . 2011-06-06 21:20 -------- d-----w- c:\users\computer\AppData\Roaming\Avira
2011-06-06 21:10 . 2011-06-06 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Avira
2011-06-06 21:10 . 2011-06-06 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Avira
2011-06-06 21:10 . 2011-04-02 00:07 83120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
2011-06-06 21:10 . 2011-04-02 00:07 116568 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avipbb.sys
2011-06-01 22:06 . 2009-10-22 20:54 40464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\22701202.sys
2011-06-01 22:06 . 2009-10-10 06:30 352784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\2270120.sys
2011-06-01 22:06 . 2009-09-26 00:59 157712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\22701201.sys
2011-06-01 14:27 . 2011-06-03 18:57 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Kaspersky Lab
2011-06-01 14:25 . 2009-10-22 20:54 40464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\83230452.sys
2011-06-01 14:25 . 2009-10-10 06:30 352784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\8323045.sys
2011-06-01 14:25 . 2009-09-26 00:59 157712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\83230451.sys
2011-05-23 12:43 . 2011-05-23 12:43 521448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2011-05-23 12:43 . 2011-05-23 12:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2011-05-21 21:25 . 2011-05-21 21:25 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe
2011-05-21 21:21 . 2011-05-21 21:21 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2011-05-21 21:08 . 2011-04-14 16:26 142296 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-05-14 03:30 . 2011-05-31 21:51 404640 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-05-11 14:58 . 2011-04-07 12:02 2409784 ----a-w- c:\program files\Windows Mail\OESpamFilter.dat
2011-05-11 14:58 . 2011-04-07 12:01 2409784 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Windows Mail\OESpamFilter.dat
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-05-29 16:11 . 2010-10-09 01:33 39984 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-05-29 16:11 . 2010-10-09 01:33 25912 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-05-23 12:36 . 2011-05-02 14:48 472808 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-03-12 22:52 . 2011-04-28 03:14 1653760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2011-03-12 21:55 . 2011-04-28 03:14 876032 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
2011-03-10 17:18 . 2011-04-15 13:15 1360384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
2011-03-10 17:18 . 2011-04-15 13:15 1398784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
2011-03-10 17:03 . 2011-04-15 13:15 1162240 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mfc42u.dll
2011-03-10 17:03 . 2011-04-15 13:15 1136640 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mfc42.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_00.45.15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:17 66560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:58 66560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 04:43 13312 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 04:25 13312 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:17 55296 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:58 55296 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:01 64512 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:21 64512 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:04 98816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfps.dll
- 2010-05-18 21:28 . 2009-04-11 06:28 98816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfps.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 43520 c:\windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:17 43520 c:\windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 25600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 25600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 71680 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 71680 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 55808 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 55808 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
- 2008-01-21 02:49 . 2008-01-21 02:49 25088 c:\windows\SysWOW64\dnscacheugc.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2009-05-04 09:59 25088 c:\windows\SysWOW64\dnscacheugc.exe
- 2008-01-21 03:20 . 2010-12-29 17:20 16384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2008-01-21 03:20 . 2011-06-06 21:13 16384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2010-12-29 17:21 . 2010-12-29 17:20 32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-06-06 20:49 . 2011-06-06 21:13 32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2008-01-21 03:20 . 2010-12-29 17:20 16384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2008-01-21 03:20 . 2011-06-06 21:13 16384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-12-15 16:22 . 2010-10-28 15:44 34304 c:\windows\SysWOW64\atmlib.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-16 16:16 34304 c:\windows\SysWOW64\atmlib.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 16:33 28672 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Apphlpdm.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:40 28672 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Apphlpdm.dll
+ 2008-01-21 02:23 . 2011-06-06 21:08 64838 c:\windows\system32\WDI\ShutdownPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2006-11-02 15:45 . 2011-06-06 21:08 85124 c:\windows\system32\WDI\BootPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2010-03-23 21:31 . 2011-06-06 21:08 16536 c:\windows\system32\WDI\{86432a0b-3c7d-4ddf-a89c-172faa90485d}\S-1-5-21-472014036-2604562540-2620444754-1000_UserData.bin
- 2009-12-03 16:27 . 2009-12-03 16:27 74272 c:\windows\system32\RtNicProp64.dll
+ 2011-02-27 20:00 . 2009-12-04 01:27 74272 c:\windows\system32\RtNicProp64.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:31 . 2009-09-16 23:49 35840 c:\windows\system32\printfilterpipelineprxy.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 35840 c:\windows\system32\printfilterpipelineprxy.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:24 96768 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:47 96768 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 04:44 12288 c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 05:14 12288 c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:24 71680 c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:47 71680 c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:50 93184 c:\windows\system32\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:27 93184 c:\windows\system32\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
- 2010-05-18 21:28 . 2009-04-11 07:10 34304 c:\windows\system32\mfpmp.exe
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:40 34304 c:\windows\system32\mfpmp.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 56832 c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:24 56832 c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-24 16:37 20864 c:\windows\system32\kdusb.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-24 16:37 17792 c:\windows\system32\kdcom.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-24 16:37 18816 c:\windows\system32\kd1394.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 31744 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:23 31744 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:23 77312 c:\windows\system32\iesetup.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 77312 c:\windows\system32\iesetup.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:23 72192 c:\windows\system32\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 72192 c:\windows\system32\iernonce.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 04:45 70656 c:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 05:15 70656 c:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-02-27 20:00 . 2009-12-04 01:27 74272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrtx64.inf_3707831d\RtNicProp64.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-18 14:16 90624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bowser.sys
- 2008-01-21 02:50 . 2008-01-21 02:50 90624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bowser.sys
- 2008-01-21 02:48 . 2008-01-21 02:48 28672 c:\windows\system32\dnscacheugc.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2009-05-04 10:21 28672 c:\windows\system32\dnscacheugc.exe
- 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2010-12-29 17:50 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-06 21:14 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2010-12-29 17:50 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-06 21:14 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-06 21:14 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2010-12-29 17:50 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 47104 c:\windows\system32\cdd.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-16 16:37 48128 c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
- 2010-12-15 16:22 . 2010-10-28 16:29 48128 c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:59 32256 c:\windows\system32\Apphlpdm.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 17:40 32256 c:\windows\system32\Apphlpdm.dll
+ 2010-05-20 18:33 . 2011-06-05 19:15 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2010-05-20 18:33 . 2010-12-26 18:05 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-05-20 18:33 . 2011-06-05 19:15 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-05-20 18:33 . 2010-12-26 18:05 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-02-10 12:15 . 2011-02-10 12:15 67920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
- 2010-03-18 21:27 . 2010-03-18 21:27 67920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2011-02-10 11:10 . 2011-02-10 11:10 56656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
- 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 56656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 58240  c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 62880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 62880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 94552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 94552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 91488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 91488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:56 . 2010-08-21 15:56 78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:56 . 2010-08-21 15:56 81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-02-27 19:55 . 2011-02-27 19:55 31232 c:\windows\Installer\d04daa.msi
+ 2011-05-21 21:21 . 2011-05-21 21:21 28160 c:\windows\Installer\48f693.msi
+ 2011-06-05 20:36 . 2011-06-05 20:36 21504 c:\windows\Installer\1460fd4.msi
+ 2011-01-17 00:41 . 2011-01-17 00:41 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{C768790F-04FB-11E0-9B2C-001AA037B01E}\UNINST_Uninstall_G_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74_1.exe
+ 2011-03-31 01:22 . 2011-03-31 01:22 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{BE06114F-559D-11E0-B5A1-001D0926B1BF}\UNINST_Uninstall_G_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74_1.exe
+ 2011-03-31 01:22 . 2011-03-31 01:22 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{BE06114F-559D-11E0-B5A1-001D0926B1BF}\UNINST_Uninstall_G_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74.exe
+ 2011-03-31 01:22 . 2011-03-31 01:22 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{BE06114F-559D-11E0-B5A1-001D0926B1BF}\ShortcutOGL_EB071909B9884F8CBF3D6115D4ADEE5E.exe
+ 2011-03-31 01:22 . 2011-03-31 01:22 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{BE06114F-559D-11E0-B5A1-001D0926B1BF}\ShortcutDX_EB071909B9884F8CBF3D6115D4ADEE5E.exe
+ 2011-03-31 01:22 . 2011-03-31 01:22 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{BE06114F-559D-11E0-B5A1-001D0926B1BF}\googleearth.exe1_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74.exe
+ 2011-03-31 01:22 . 2011-03-31 01:22 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{BE06114F-559D-11E0-B5A1-001D0926B1BF}\googleearth.exe_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74.exe
+ 2011-03-31 01:22 . 2011-03-31 01:22 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{BE06114F-559D-11E0-B5A1-001D0926B1BF}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 69120 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\xlicons.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 69120 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\xlicons.exe
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 35328 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\wordicon.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 35328 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\wordicon.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 30208 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\pptico.exe
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 30208 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\pptico.exe
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 11264 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\PEicons.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 11264 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\PEicons.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 28160 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\misc.exe
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 28160 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\misc.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 73216 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\fpicon.exe
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 73216 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\fpicon.exe
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 22528 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\bindico.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 22528 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\bindico.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 73624 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\wow_helper.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 17304 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\ViewerPS.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 35736 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\reader_sl.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 84896 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\PDFPrevHndlr.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 94608 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\eula.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 49064 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\acrotextextractor.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 17824 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\AcroRd32Info.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 62376 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\acroiehelpershim.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 64928 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\AcroIEHelper.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 63384 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\Acrofx32.dll
+ 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2011-05-26 01:20 86016 c:\windows\inf\infstor.dat
- 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2010-11-05 23:40 86016 c:\windows\inf\infstor.dat
- 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2010-12-29 22:08 51200 c:\windows\inf\infpub.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2011-06-06 20:37 51200 c:\windows\inf\infpub.dat
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 42496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Pres#\c06b7da592baed92addf457aea85d406\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 86016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Applicat#\4ff93b18ea038ffbc6ac2be4c45cb71a\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:13 . 2011-04-16 17:13 97280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn.Contra#\5fd7b9d59094742b9c38ec0d96000335\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:41 . 2011-04-16 16:41 14336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualC\9a40ba676e4fd8c1dbbf494d349f6d02\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 10752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\dfsvc\cf04bd7a08ca94b6f2c7dc56c4c74b6b\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 57856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Accessibility\29865ac81eef734ca768a364b0ddc8c3\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 96768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationProvider\9824b202ffe88c945577effdc7fc8fc3\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 35328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Pres#\6474ae2cebac637025eab3cbcdc9ffe6\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 71680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Applicat#\50cbf014f60fa88f67a763dfbead1fee\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 82432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\f472171edc898ea876f14b97b4f332b8\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 78848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\473102f936b4a823e5e2b2e6282c5104\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 11776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC\1a21a54acf18fabfddb0b94d40e509a1\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 44544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Accessibility\7600f9d2a3bc01ba15674667283c2e53\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 59904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Windows.Pres#\e0ffc1d7a9eec69a10e1da0cb8a935c7\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 54784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.DynamicD#\4baadac804d72305daea0deefa759ad8\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:31 . 2011-04-16 16:31 72192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFontCac#\b5de4f9169796e493298c71cca3f4388\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-16 16:08 . 2011-04-16 16:08 61952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationCFFRast#\b4cf8376ce78124bc0289fdf0fe57331\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 33792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.WSMan.Run#\302bf1990c133fc8528b14af4bbd9015\Microsoft.WSMan.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:34 . 2011-04-15 18:34 32256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualC\a7470c1ea954ab92a8cd428137f1ad00\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 62464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiExtCOM\20ab54270106b3f569f5f2c76c78b670\ehiExtCOM.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 62976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehExtCOM\760c7f5f0a0c9a2c2651dea6fa60d725\ehExtCOM.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 28672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\dfsvc\d72c2fe0a495886ccded992201142dec\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 18:34 . 2011-04-15 18:34 78848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Accessibility\1a908fe30cf8af901ac8cc4ba56f0d6d\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 60928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationProvider\19e65cc6f0b9e1351800b927c5fc84a1\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 37888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Pres#\bcef6f53118369be4ca1220016317094\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 36864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\86a5c7b7ac7ba6b5af26281e8b23c61f\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 94208 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ComponentMod#\89b58b78f98b2c73ed5467e545347212\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 82944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\60c1f7d6f44dbf1bdda4ff4fe625cf65\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 47104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFontCac#\0c7b2a0925eee0967c30fc4cdf49a837\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 39424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCFFRast#\3c1c77ff2b66cce626dd6746f81bcc80\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:46 . 2011-04-15 16:46 48640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PCDiag\2a701a15c0bef5d6f1f2738b66ca1f71\PCDiag.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 18:25 . 2011-04-15 18:25 79872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napcrypt\d0abd01879b714a1b9348c754b91555c\napcrypt.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:25 . 2011-04-15 18:25 17920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.WSMan.Run#\a75c2084db4f608227eda8715f5601a4\Microsoft.WSMan.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:23 . 2011-04-15 18:23 55296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Vsa\669d9f05659d54eab4f5a3820916105b\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 15872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualC\6c984804de9a0d7de8e7bd5f06ac5b1f\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 74752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\910cc782cef5b01e5b1e54b7afc78c63\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 65024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\85830306e830dcac325690954298ab02\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 17408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Interop.PCDIAGLib\330d08f1b1e60a5e65ebd9933e21fafa\Interop.PCDIAGLib.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 17408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Interop.BASICINFOLib\e74a0982e13368eec6d9743a9be9b1d8\Interop.BASICINFOLib.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 57856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehiUserXp\b9d02f5f6acc6c11170481d9928c48c4\ehiUserXp.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 14336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\dfsvc\bbd8ff7eb576e32b912bcbe73b093419\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 23552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\AxInterop.PCDIAGLib\eede9a52b060519a8dd93c15521fa88e\AxInterop.PCDIAGLib.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 22016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\AxInterop.BASICINFO#\9d82747c7660b5fca83d871ff1bd09d4\AxInterop.BASICINFOLib.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:46 . 2011-04-15 16:46 25600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Accessibility\565d193dfea32659de5c814de5207abc\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-01-09 03:53 . 2011-01-09 03:53 9560 c:\windows\system32\networklist\icons\{42B387B2-FFA2-488A-945B-F937EF031D25}_48.bin
+ 2011-01-09 03:53 . 2011-01-09 03:53 4280 c:\windows\system32\networklist\icons\{42B387B2-FFA2-488A-945B-F937EF031D25}_32.bin
+ 2011-01-09 03:53 . 2011-01-09 03:53 2456 c:\windows\system32\networklist\icons\{42B387B2-FFA2-488A-945B-F937EF031D25}_24.bin
+ 2011-06-06 21:07 . 2011-06-06 21:07 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
- 2010-12-30 00:35 . 2010-12-30 00:35 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
+ 2011-06-06 21:07 . 2011-06-06 21:07 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
- 2010-12-30 00:35 . 2010-12-30 00:35 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 9728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\dfsvc\1a4701c5a061d081b78353bd04349c3e\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:24 135680 c:\windows\SysWOW64\XpsRasterService.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:30 . 2009-09-25 01:35 135680 c:\windows\SysWOW64\XpsRasterService.dll
+ 2011-03-23 14:48 . 2011-02-22 14:13 288768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:31 . 2009-09-24 22:54 258048 c:\windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:07 258048 c:\windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:01 916480 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:21 916480 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-17 06:23 420864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:07 586240 c:\windows\SysWOW64\stobject.dll
+ 2011-02-10 23:57 . 2009-07-10 11:47 247808 c:\windows\SysWOW64\shsvcs.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-21 16:35 353280 c:\windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll
- 2010-05-29 16:46 . 2009-04-11 06:28 353280 c:\windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll
- 2008-01-21 02:47 . 2008-01-21 02:47 153088 c:\windows\SysWOW64\sbeio.dll
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-29 18:28 153088 c:\windows\SysWOW64\sbeio.dll
- 2008-01-21 02:47 . 2008-01-21 02:47 322560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\sbe.dll
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-29 18:28 322560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\sbe.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:25 847360 c:\windows\SysWOW64\OpcServices.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:30 . 2009-09-25 01:38 847360 c:\windows\SysWOW64\OpcServices.dll
+ 2011-01-12 17:25 . 2010-12-28 15:55 413696 c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbc32.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:19 206848 c:\windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:00 206848 c:\windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-17 13:54 677888 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mstsc.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:18 611840 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mstime.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:58 611840 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mstime.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:17 602112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:58 602112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:14 261632 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfreadwrite.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:04 209920 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfplat.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:14 302592 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfmp4src.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:14 357376 c:\windows\SysWOW64\MFHEAACdec.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:15 979456 c:\windows\SysWOW64\MFH264Dec.dll
+ 2011-05-31 21:41 . 2011-05-31 21:41 240288 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10r_ActiveX.exe
+ 2011-05-31 21:41 . 2011-05-31 21:41 321184 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10r_ActiveX.dll
+ 2011-05-28 16:33 . 2011-05-31 21:51 239776 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10q_Plugin.exe
+ 2011-05-23 15:31 . 2011-05-23 15:31 240288 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10q_ActiveX.exe
+ 2011-05-23 15:31 . 2011-05-23 15:31 321184 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10q_ActiveX.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-17 06:19 726528 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:31 . 2009-12-04 07:19 726528 c:\windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
+ 2011-05-23 12:36 . 2011-05-23 12:36 157472 c:\windows\SysWOW64\javaws.exe
+ 2011-05-23 12:36 . 2011-05-23 12:36 145184 c:\windows\SysWOW64\javaw.exe
+ 2011-05-23 12:36 . 2011-05-23 12:36 145184 c:\windows\SysWOW64\java.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-03-03 15:42 739328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll
- 2010-09-17 00:15 . 2010-05-27 20:08 739328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 04:26 133632 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 04:43 133632 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 164352 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 164352 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 109056 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 109056 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 184320 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 184320 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 387584 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 387584 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 04:25 173568 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 04:43 173568 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-29 18:28 429056 c:\windows\SysWOW64\EncDec.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:08 478720 c:\windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll
- 2010-05-29 16:45 . 2009-04-11 06:28 168448 c:\windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-03-02 15:44 168448 c:\windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:11 486400 c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10level9.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:08 189952 c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10core.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:08 219648 c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:08 160768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 13:47 683008 c:\windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-16 14:02 292864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:57 231936 c:\windows\system32\XpsRasterService.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:30 . 2009-09-25 01:39 231936 c:\windows\system32\XpsRasterService.dll
+ 2011-03-23 14:48 . 2011-02-22 14:47 479744 c:\windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:17 366592 c:\windows\system32\winspool.drv
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-24 16:38 979840 c:\windows\system32\winresume.exe
+ 2010-08-21 14:23 . 2011-01-03 00:29 110960 c:\windows\system32\WDI\SuspendPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData_S4.bin
+ 2010-04-14 22:22 . 2011-06-05 23:32 285488 c:\windows\system32\WDI\SuspendPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData_S3.bin
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-17 07:21 613376 c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
- 2010-05-29 16:45 . 2009-04-11 07:11 748544 c:\windows\system32\stobject.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 748544 c:\windows\system32\stobject.dll
+ 2011-02-10 23:57 . 2009-07-10 11:51 302080 c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-21 16:50 456192 c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
- 2008-01-21 02:47 . 2008-01-21 02:47 210944 c:\windows\system32\sbeio.dll
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-29 19:01 210944 c:\windows\system32\sbeio.dll
- 2008-01-21 02:47 . 2008-01-21 02:47 416768 c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-29 19:01 416768 c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
- 2010-01-05 23:39 . 2010-01-05 23:39 107552 c:\windows\system32\RTNUninst64.dll
+ 2010-01-05 23:39 . 2010-01-06 08:39 107552 c:\windows\system32\RTNUninst64.dll
+ 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2011-06-06 21:12 604502 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
- 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2010-12-30 00:42 604502 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
- 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2010-12-30 00:42 104170 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2011-06-06 21:12 104170 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2011-01-12 17:25 . 2010-12-28 16:08 466944 c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:26 243712 c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:49 243712 c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-17 15:41 731136 c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:24 710656 c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:47 710656 c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:40 345088 c:\windows\system32\mfreadwrite.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:14 195072 c:\windows\system32\mfps.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:14 278528 c:\windows\system32\mfplat.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:40 377344 c:\windows\system32\mfmp4src.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:41 428544 c:\windows\system32\MFHEAACdec.dll
+ 2011-02-16 02:56 . 2011-05-31 21:48 261584 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil64_10_3_162_ActiveX.exe
+ 2011-02-16 02:56 . 2011-05-31 21:48 349136 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil64_10_3_162_ActiveX.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:31 . 2009-12-04 07:30 817664 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-17 07:15 817664 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
+ 2011-05-23 12:43 . 2011-05-23 12:43 189728 c:\windows\system32\javaws.exe
+ 2011-05-23 12:43 . 2011-05-23 12:43 171808 c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe
+ 2011-05-23 12:43 . 2011-05-23 12:43 171808 c:\windows\system32\java.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-03-03 16:02 975872 c:\windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 05:15 162816 c:\windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 04:45 162816 c:\windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 219136 c:\windows\system32\ieui.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:23 219136 c:\windows\system32\ieui.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 132096 c:\windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:23 132096 c:\windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:23 252416 c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 252416 c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:23 459776 c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 459776 c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2006-11-02 15:21 . 2011-04-15 14:18 397480 c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-29 19:01 559616 c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:17 625152 c:\windows\system32\dxgi.dll
+ 2011-02-27 20:00 . 2010-01-06 08:39 107552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrtx64.inf_3707831d\RTNUninst64.dll
+ 2011-02-27 20:00 . 2010-08-25 23:41 323176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrtx64.inf_3707831d\Rtlh64.sys
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-18 14:17 145920 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srvnet.sys
- 2010-10-13 00:37 . 2010-09-06 15:33 145920 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srvnet.sys
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-18 14:17 176128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv2.sys
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-18 14:18 450560 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
+ 2011-02-27 20:00 . 2010-08-25 23:41 323176 c:\windows\system32\drivers\Rtlh64.sys
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-18 14:16 106496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
- 2010-05-18 21:30 . 2010-02-23 11:32 106496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-18 14:16 274432 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
- 2010-05-18 21:30 . 2010-02-23 11:32 135680 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-18 14:16 135680 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:46 900480 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-03-02 16:12 117760 c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
- 2010-05-29 16:45 . 2009-04-11 07:11 117760 c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
- 2010-05-29 16:46 . 2009-04-11 07:11 221696 c:\windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-03-02 16:12 221696 c:\windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:35 566272 c:\windows\system32\d3d10level9.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:30 . 2009-09-25 01:32 566272 c:\windows\system32\d3d10level9.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 287232 c:\windows\system32\d3d10core.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 327680 c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 196096 c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:06 834048 c:\windows\system32\d2d1.dll
- 2010-05-29 16:26 . 2010-12-27 21:28 262144 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
+ 2010-05-29 16:26 . 2011-06-05 20:32 262144 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-24 16:38 979840 c:\windows\system32\Boot\winresume.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-16 14:15 367616 c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-02-10 23:58 . 2011-06-06 21:06 377252 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
- 2010-03-18 21:27 . 2010-03-18 21:27 597832 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-02-10 12:15 . 2011-02-10 12:15 597832 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:53 485192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:58 485192 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2011-02-10 11:10 . 2011-02-10 11:10 517448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
- 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 517448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
- 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 955728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 11:10 . 2011-02-10 11:10 955728 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
- 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 385864 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
+ 2011-02-10 11:10 . 2011-02-10 11:10 385864 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:56 388936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:54 388936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:53 363856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
- 2010-05-29 16:47 . 2009-03-30 04:42 363856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:53 989016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:56 989016 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 231760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 231760 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 288616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 288616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 335712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 335712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 125440 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 125440 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 237424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 237424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 187776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 187776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:57 . 2010-08-21 15:57 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:57 . 2010-08-21 15:57 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:56 . 2010-08-21 15:56 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:56 . 2010-08-21 15:56 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:57 . 2010-08-21 15:57 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-05-23 12:43 . 2011-05-23 12:43 679936 c:\windows\Installer\3bcb0.msi
+ 2011-05-23 12:38 . 2011-05-23 12:38 180224 c:\windows\Installer\3ba3d.msi
+ 2011-05-23 12:36 . 2011-05-23 12:36 675840 c:\windows\Installer\3ba38.msi
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 104960 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\outicon.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 104960 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\outicon.exe
+ 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2011-02-26 22:54 155136 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\accicons.exe
- 2010-05-29 15:16 . 2010-08-27 16:35 155136 c:\windows\Installer\{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\accicons.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 390552 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\pdfshell.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 135568 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\nppdf32.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 681872 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\JP2KLib.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 104344 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\AiodLite.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 702352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\AcroPDF.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 294808 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\acrobroker.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 205720 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\a3dutils.dll
- 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2010-12-29 22:08 143360 c:\windows\inf\infstrng.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2011-06-06 20:37 143360 c:\windows\inf\infstrng.dat
+ 2011-04-16 17:21 . 2011-04-16 17:21 314368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\61fb9d8290fbaa8498a881f593a7a040\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:01 . 2011-04-16 17:01 231424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationTypes\18b47d7f980b932dc902655b49ec4fbe\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:01 . 2011-04-16 17:01 121344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationProvider\75099df6556d7d2c5ca67d3e2d60baac\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 637952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClient\0943772ed435f5c91373cd3aaf03bd73\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:45 . 2011-04-16 16:45 523264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Linq\113ce27978e7b10c3f0d4735d2153e2f\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:01 . 2011-04-16 17:01 251904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Inpu#\47fbea8d486b689b528111131616246d\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:45 . 2011-04-16 16:45 900096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Transactions\af642314ce87e245d23b0b3377e17ebb\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 275456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceProce#\e83b2ffdb10d5d0e220fdf321b824a0e\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 505856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\f78aea4d422314046a11f29bc4e6cac8\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 108032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\383e8e1ad2d9d3dc8900531b724f47aa\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:40 . 2011-04-16 16:40 928768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Security\fc2ba0e20f94e3d06517953c31c8f8d3\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:00 . 2011-04-16 17:00 374272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\9b37a4fadc59ceebcc75c8e25fd94019\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:00 . 2011-04-16 17:00 976896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\4867752bc719f513f018c3796b6dc54a\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:40 . 2011-04-16 16:40 176128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Numerics\b3eba7a83ecbeb3c04b3e60a47b02691\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:17 . 2011-04-16 17:17 904704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Net\3b806d29af1d1578760b445ad76be619\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:17 . 2011-04-16 17:17 767488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Messaging\281a91a73241f6f7da5446b5514db175\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:17 . 2011-04-16 17:17 509952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management.I#\27ad9a0484f60c7c86257964bedb1b51\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:17 . 2011-04-16 17:17 520192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IO.Log\10939629510541abf16bab4eb543a72b\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:16 . 2011-04-16 17:16 288256 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityMode#\dc511891e93007ab478154b9f34136d7\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:45 . 2011-04-16 16:45 338944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\4fa6feeaa9c0961acda505abdd7298c2\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:40 . 2011-04-16 16:40 489984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Dynamic\aaab395036418cfd5729c22542a7dbc3\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:16 . 2011-04-16 17:16 623104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\93b7edc88e1753f7b7fac67375c00328\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:16 . 2011-04-16 17:16 141824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Device\89bdbc0a3a4cf5e55552c517b356e6bc\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:13 . 2011-04-16 17:13 175104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.DataSet#\85cacefb7e0ce09d4afc14586bc7967c\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:13 . 2011-04-16 17:13 179712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuratio#\20a1fd99abd637fbfb5920402d0c9cbc\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:13 . 2011-04-16 17:13 254976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\01e96cdb5c64d3db3baa56f797604779\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:13 . 2011-04-16 17:13 827392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn\0a55ba9f43c0f613a31eab0f36699b03\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:12 . 2011-04-16 17:12 537600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.D#\bee046cb590d9f6fa19bea151cfb71a9\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:37 . 2011-04-16 16:37 424960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMSvcHost\04cecedd1b95f94953ccb0c5c56e12d7\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-16 16:45 . 2011-04-16 16:45 182272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMDiagnostics\97de59073e43ae5d0204d29de02a5a06\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:44 . 2011-04-16 16:44 330240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\d76fe6f0cec13117368275ff13de5b37\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:43 . 2011-04-16 16:43 553984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\b26979a8e48281b409b22d51a8ce5ab8\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:44 . 2011-04-16 16:44 745472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\7593b88a9eee7f888411a6b279ebb2ac\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:44 . 2011-04-16 16:44 387072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\378f098660135718355db3aafea16411\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:41 . 2011-04-16 16:41 287232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\eace9a35abe5bcff4be73deea6323b9f\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:40 . 2011-04-16 16:40 595456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\57a4a6e73ab36b555fca58c807f5d6ff\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:37 . 2011-04-16 16:37 276992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\CustomMarshalers\f27fbe7dcc5517a2d9b5f15906271eaf\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 245760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\c854ff737035c79fdf1b56b95e28fdbc\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 195584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationTypes\c085fc0d222fb39afe14cc8e5eb32eee\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 481792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClient\974f99cb0c5b67484ce5a3fd1fc5e7dd\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 391680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Linq\6d7c87b19bf40f2bc57ec4429b628c9a\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 187904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Inpu#\21eb4743be4fdd8df5f0a9cd0dd52f5d\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 645632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\1fac5b5769af4e4dd0aa3f09d9834734\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 220672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceProce#\4e5c6a1e261c43961b19f4712359234f\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 365056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\9fc58e83505ef6bf05a4529665c7737d\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 721920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Security\df00a90a0ca189eb49b071dfd9530347\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 310272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\7de8fccb064fff0d219e8594a014b600\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 758784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\30b7ffac8d9d7ba0364dd19c158fe291\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:06 . 2011-04-15 14:06 144896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Numerics\f2304201110addb8170997ff442e87fc\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 651264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Net\56158e581a3dfce8f930fe7388cfe156\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 625152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Messaging\8b3e59239912537657fc7f9c6b88dd8a\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 392704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management.I#\117067671949b80852b0a7c112888b7b\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 405504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IO.Log\a483116d4df8444911c9d47fd99b8b95\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 228352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityMode#\3891b868ee83ca630686d547c328da31\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 230912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\547669d593c2ac7c94391e153ea6068f\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 784896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\547669d593c2ac7c94391e153ea6068f\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 373248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Dynamic\f9b335b9f86afcae5a54949288010a0f\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 911872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\8a7ceaec74327e2be758e7291b8a5849\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 461824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\698dd101afeceb8ffc4a435b9be82038\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 112128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Device\65b4592d5d04a0c5b6f102f8d1e065e8\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 134656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.DataSet#\ee0a48c4f9340f1002baa71004a14932\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 973312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\f7f7d2aa985906327e256d05472bdeb3\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 145920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuratio#\9a074aee02c2c27bd8a64bd39bb0f954\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 193536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\f02a6c23986ba9eee3699717437b0f94\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 690176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\50925baa7781cd6b13b345750b78cac2\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 613888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn\d5de48c1c29a8498c89ed5da48e40690\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 402944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.D#\d60de251f6401ab42fe195f6bf25ca73\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 316928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMSvcHost\d42aded7e797fe07a002cec27071b509\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 142336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMDiagnostics\22f477b2dad8700e564daead57f5b825\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 656896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\ea81a1bfc0d3e8840be37dffb83fc12e\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 327168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\e4498a63f9913a5d47d26de0da220fdc\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 283648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\debfd1ead83df514b9a663bf3601669f\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:06 . 2011-04-15 14:06 450048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\bc6292c4e40c4bf27d35ec5a8065893f\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 219136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\e6c8530bfd8c9a39e07a5401b3acba04\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 418304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\a78fa250714cf42472bc22d0b7ea14e5\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 193024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\e665571fbfd43f6f3f715b715dd01f14\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 468992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WsatConfig\42e9b4a0e940bfcbbe70035ed4dde86f\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 329216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\906d4731f6444849ad1be55dbec17d2c\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:08 . 2011-04-16 16:08 257024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationTypes\63161204ed100754ffb2f91f42a1611c\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:08 . 2011-04-16 16:08 120320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationProvider\fc72d959d70ae1d11483f2333eae16f3\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:28 . 2011-04-16 16:28 648704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationClient\b54ef5f01cb1d8e19899f4faa0978363\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 290304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\TaskScheduler\03f9443606251a344ae37c8a3e73f48b\TaskScheduler.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 529920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Xml.Linq\3727a02e01faa0e74c25ed6f9ecc4b9a\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 187392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Routing\60b000af1cbf08efa74c2433fd3b6cbd\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 261120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.RegularE#\90b9344c3d6b4deab3c01c88bf5e0e7d\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 449536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Entity\ad350733ec340b28691e6f5b62621e6b\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 398848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Entity.D#\0fb04824202dfe2401e4334aa3563a61\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 754176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.DynamicD#\33a48e0563a9af0a3d3d5e29ff476b7e\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 204800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Abstract#\876094bc4395cac90e1e6ec215d71434\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 921088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Transactions\351d0d54b4c99f2d4c2ceb4e360c2d59\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 295424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceProce#\c76fb148ee015f3efa1096c600fedb49\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:34 . 2011-04-15 18:34 929280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Security\79e79becd90a276e33be51985afb06b9\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 396288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\a854b0e8bc8f879ce063a24d6cae6cb5\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:34 . 2011-04-16 16:34 911872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Net\3e2f0d04c819d937dada029b8c9ee3c3\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 782848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Messaging\37aa8294939ae16888ba71ed426d14fe\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:34 . 2011-04-16 16:34 534016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management.I#\3b23e128fb935e196ecb39fbcecb4f61\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:34 . 2011-04-16 16:34 568832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IO.Log\4e3d1abc5e5479df67f03b734af815fc\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 294400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IdentityMode#\0476165b799e90d14d8eeb310ae9ffee\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 446464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\3acc91f6cee663c8bf2292a8053d32bf\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:23 . 2011-04-15 14:23 289280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Drawing.Desi#\597c7c7470409136705207b8d52d93a8\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 650240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\c7d00e37f480f6a94dcab5dba6209bd5\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:34 . 2011-04-16 16:34 489472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Service#\80e83fca3b026356d09bc87759a7e082\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:31 . 2011-04-16 16:31 194560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.DataSet#\acae4cd54277a1cbe74488663ef66bda\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 191488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Configuratio#\4c0821e5eec109b5ef3b61be4aca1fda\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:31 . 2011-04-16 16:31 132096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ComponentMod#\a4d307f80a1dc2ecc2d373a99249e20d\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:31 . 2011-04-16 16:31 889856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.AddIn\bb54a44b159f48200170ce8adb7f3f10\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:31 . 2011-04-16 16:31 156672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.AddIn.Contra#\537aec78c86cbaee57bc893df3164c54\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 297984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\sysglobl\54a10fb770b72c88c8bcec3b478886fa\sysglobl.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:31 . 2011-04-16 16:31 525824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\SMSvcHost\ac1a8c307de70a0a5aaaafd21a3618ac\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 19:29 . 2011-04-15 19:29 349184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\SMDiagnostics\1251bbbe666014697b4eb4adcd18a20f\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:31 . 2011-04-16 16:31 438784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ServiceModelReg\c853feace0bd7ff106356d96f0234dc0\ServiceModelReg.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 14:22 . 2011-04-15 14:22 279040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\c064bb4ede71fb09e42b25ccbf7272ec\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:22 . 2011-04-15 14:22 317440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\bd3f788dc344115a389f053f3daa2a23\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:22 . 2011-04-15 14:22 620544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\2a23e10f4628620f64f22228208a7184\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:22 . 2011-04-15 14:22 463360  c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\046c3751a8cca27b4197ba09112406b5\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 852992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napsnap\e9e79025085c5e8bf8a65fc44f5663bc\napsnap.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 154112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napinit\89ff175b0f04016dd9f3be71d5bd40ff\napinit.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 177152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\naphlpr\8b5f664875ef3b414460f4fa7021dd7b\naphlpr.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 126464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napcrypt\b5539684fc882248c52c537a434db4f0\napcrypt.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:34 . 2011-04-15 18:34 184320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MSBuild\385a260b4ca36d6f318ee63f67524baf\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 414720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MMCFxCommon\66fd71bf7243e95ff2382a191c0fc04e\MMCFxCommon.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 657920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.WSMan.Man#\24e949bf11a3c90673ec1d29d9b6c3f2\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:07 . 2011-04-16 01:07 105984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Vsa\9f3d3ea7697ce9c3f923bb7d6cd1237d\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 584192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\97c565291c5a6d501ff780b70764c8bf\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:29 . 2011-04-16 16:29 224768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\dbc6a951d6fa251874b0df3fc7677ad0\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:07 . 2011-04-16 01:07 713216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\57b43164acd8f511f5ddfa74331f1c49\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 416768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\190d8d252c2969535620227636b53e8e\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:29 . 2011-04-16 16:29 999936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\17a72b5261f3b6cb543f4a4819902e7a\Microsoft.PowerShell.GraphicalHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:31 . 2011-04-15 19:31 324608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\fac48ede1a29be09945a6ceec3453414\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 933376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\a00e6c193d13a733aecda2aaebd70dc4\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:31 . 2011-04-15 19:31 946688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\808b54a25d57cb011d5e21048176a754\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 794624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Managemen#\30661dc4dc4789f757fd3e991ab81f12\Microsoft.ManagementConsole.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 228864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\9cb3608f052d01423013a2878a710a36\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 198656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\7bc5459d1ff3cf4bce69db1ff0fba1bd\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 120832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\8cdb1964e4f55440d1fa1237c286da73\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:34 . 2011-04-15 18:34 142336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\74eea58e1ab2774cf70e02de4cf68b07\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 294912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Con#\eb3b883d94a8ecfbc9fbb3ccfe91a2ee\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:05 . 2011-04-16 01:05 372224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Mcx2Dvcs\e75244b2e887cad3497a7f17c741d758\Mcx2Dvcs.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 372224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcupdate\642160c6b2fb4e9aabc3d7bc8538a6e7\mcupdate.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 19:31 . 2011-04-15 19:31 337920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcstoredb\dd526ab8ad5c69162f36eec14cae1ad6\mcstoredb.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:31 . 2011-04-15 19:31 893952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcstore\e17ed304335cddf5e65286a628fcaf4a\mcstore.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:05 . 2011-04-16 01:05 108032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\loadmxf\2a6dd1b3786e220adc9f7f2af3452665\loadmxf.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-16 01:05 . 2011-04-16 01:05 645120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\EventViewer\f4f800681ebdc5e8a0b4a9f1f9cf2adc\EventViewer.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:31 . 2011-04-15 19:31 313856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiWUapi\72c21cd9d81ab8c71319f3b4e01ea421\ehiWUapi.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:31 . 2011-04-15 19:31 927232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiwmp\b53dae2a6857d6f35771a9c4f20cd835\ehiwmp.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 138752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiUserXp\3717e819cf32f67c516119fb8ea9726a\ehiUserXp.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 151040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiReplay\e774df6f5abecb424a1d719172847824\ehiReplay.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 397824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiExtens\d6c13e51dd211678587bf4d159b1eb46\ehiExtens.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 368640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehExtHost\e3e673a27612f501ed84d5b78787c24b\ehExtHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 409600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehepgdat\060bc9453df8b34846c60d9a3d1998fd\ehepgdat.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehCIR\aadaef953d292e5c28f1417b62b2812c\ehCIR.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 348672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\CustomMarshalers\21359705b8b4143e69273cb9a5eadf5f\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 640000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ComSvcConfig\d0a565238bcdb7571132181cdfd0e5d1\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 18:34 . 2011-04-15 18:34 568320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\BDATunePIA\60edb4074bfff4006b977a43703b93c5\BDATunePIA.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 321536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WsatConfig\7d838a6606af8703d1828983e4eaead5\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 240128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\a7053f38509cd157016b3bfccceb8f37\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 187904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationTypes\84d367fc31a2a78d9d9806c90336bd6f\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:24 . 2011-04-15 18:24 447488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClient\2161cd27f6e97c0be6dd8e745603c835\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 235520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\TaskScheduler\e671425660554ad34cec1b60aed7c008\TaskScheduler.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 400896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml.Linq\a3bd0860a80dc61f232c4f3ca7d9f137\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 129536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Routing\24e503132547ce6fe9bbf412e5447c69\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 202240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.RegularE#\0caf396f060dbe01a2587834d6a4d823\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 859648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\55bbb45ae998b33324105c61959a46cb\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 328704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity\c1a18b7306693a4e26e7768ad94d7cf7\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 301056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity.D#\07c1f5cbf076797aeddb04890e737a35\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 547328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\cdd4a709bc48f962b98f421d51f013cf\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Abstract#\ea67d43fa1402344ea60f72b1e48aa2d\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 627200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Transactions\2e1f77805242e6ba616571580f9aad81\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\ce73262a893af528ab9fde7b033f6da2\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 679936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Security\1be007f7ea5af72f66440d21a786cf2f\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\4ebc669b482345b1efe452d4e2ee9705\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 771584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\45aadcfa5a64d65be508b335cd7a729e\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:28 . 2011-04-15 18:28 621056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Net\4e7fd11c9c5410e77f8855e0a8c8292d\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 593408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Messaging\afeea6beb2d67a6e0c1aed0376e69777\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:23 . 2011-04-15 18:23 998400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\6abb8798383d6fc844c467df6c6eeeeb\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:28 . 2011-04-15 18:28 330752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.I#\c3dc94dfbced37c9b1ce840e8eac4a04\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:28 . 2011-04-15 18:28 381440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IO.Log\9d6f502b0c29e25d0986d1b2da79634f\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 212992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityMode#\15dae896a0a67f955349d09eb3812702\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 280064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\34c839b0fd9f085105dc2c0a1219d02d\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 627712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\34c839b0fd9f085105dc2c0a1219d02d\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 208384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing.Desi#\5dd2fa1f99b0570b7e8397adfa0e9e9a\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:28 . 2011-04-15 18:28 881152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\c37ae529e62c0374f8461754405c969e\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 455680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\6beade2268ecf5e850c02502abe53cb8\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:28 . 2011-04-15 18:28 354816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\db1e876ccd04cccd17dfcb22f8d0ebb2\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:28 . 2011-04-15 18:28 939008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\01cbc556eb008d89eed4a1b62a124184\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:27 . 2011-04-15 18:27 756736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity.#\af472410b03f93c6606e92f862f39c8f\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 135680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.DataSet#\09a454a771ca774f81fbf31227e78c31\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 971264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\886c8bd1f835e78b659b71aeed3ed15a\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 141312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuratio#\819da2483c5c1a292618a58247a5194a\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 633856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn\12ba53baab1f1dfb681844e367a1a07f\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 232448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\sysglobl\4e275b57357ccbae6a79720f0f8f0465\sysglobl.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 366080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMSvcHost\04a480b777f819e8ec461f6dc97f38c1\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 256000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMDiagnostics\c0863c5df248b7e336227922615628a1\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 320512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ServiceModelReg\cc40d1c026a087c5aa12b022bcdd3e60\ServiceModelReg.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 258048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\ae27ef98a34b890d92982d623fc38360\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 224768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\8523057f6790305f4968da89e3f64be4\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 539648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\0dac60e34d8e1b520fa8ebcb4acc85ae\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 368128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\075f1bb73b4bf872524a17609c081c5d\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 724992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napsnap\5dfa0316e606b6e0ec0b59372da88665\napsnap.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 110080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napinit\a902add323ae7c602e0391c1ef19b3a2\napinit.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 115712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\naphlpr\da3a5511db63187e419a50fbba6eb754\naphlpr.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 133632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MSBuild\76537ee945701f8089ceb4bbbf391502\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 285184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MMCFxCommon\e1c03e3d9ff974cbfe383801dc9522f2\MMCFxCommon.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:25 . 2011-04-15 18:25 508928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.WSMan.Man#\54d545a0eb41c5e042e4b2a1d8204735\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:25 . 2011-04-15 18:25 386560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\c59ae82e5eff22ec8b9c4c0f5a8a4ddc\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:23 . 2011-04-15 18:23 737792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\b2fb01f1c7aeff57e27b61ba33207bf2\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:23 . 2011-04-15 18:23 291328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\aa8c7e19dd9c6bcd4cf6b62feea91650\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:23 . 2011-04-15 18:23 515584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\a6a0e3c14be16f49cd4cd10056c1ec4b\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:24 . 2011-04-15 18:24 729600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\7984fe494d472b6a71796f9736ca9119\Microsoft.PowerShell.GraphicalHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:24 . 2011-04-15 18:24 156160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\0960fac77346669592b7d0ef69bef180\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 593408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.MediaCent#\4afd6f23c8a742baab1e635b4f1fe57a\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 558592 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Managemen#\96846be15be8de0531330213d3c3c806\Microsoft.ManagementConsole.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 144384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\bd76a907390f1d9e74aff4fbf9dd4748\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 160768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\7216a1dcf1f8a3e8779c2148ccad0b13\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 888320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\6a9a6c9107cd8773d0f38600b0a227b2\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 222720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Con#\062f44f096bc84f442e9a5317e3cd2e1\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 543744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EventViewer\3f823badb65f0aad02e9dc613a97f290\EventViewer.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 160768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehiExtens\59c9fe037c933de1fee660faf21f903b\ehiExtens.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 243200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehExtHost32\8a51215b253c185a317c68c6c65205e8\ehExtHost32.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 220672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CustomMarshalers\5e4551c1842d1006848b51cf72272795\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 410112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ComSvcConfig\93b8ffc620ba0822f1dcbc97cfd25111\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 17:40 100352 c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\acspecfc.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:59 100352 c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\acspecfc.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 17:40 331776 c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:59 331776 c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:59 284672 c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 17:40 284672 c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:40 173056 c:\windows\AppPatch\AcXtrnal.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 16:33 173056 c:\windows\AppPatch\AcXtrnal.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 16:33 458752 c:\windows\AppPatch\AcSpecfc.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:40 458752 c:\windows\AppPatch\AcSpecfc.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 16:33 542720 c:\windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:40 542720 c:\windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:30 . 2009-09-25 01:49 1554432 c:\windows\SysWOW64\xpsservices.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:28 1554432 c:\windows\SysWOW64\xpsservices.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:01 1210880 c:\windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:21 1210880 c:\windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:07 1075712 c:\windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2010-10-15 13:43 1168512 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-17 15:45 2067968 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mstscax.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:17 5962240 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:06 2873344 c:\windows\SysWOW64\mf.dll
+ 2011-05-28 16:33 . 2011-05-31 21:51 6271136 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 1991680 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 1991680 c:\windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 14:23 4240384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 13:35 4240384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
+ 2011-03-23 14:48 . 2011-02-22 13:33 1068544 c:\windows\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:12 1172480 c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10warp.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:08 1029120 c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 15:01 3068416 c:\windows\system32\xpsservices.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:30 . 2009-09-25 02:00 3068416 c:\windows\system32\xpsservices.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-24 16:37 1063296 c:\windows\system32\winload.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:50 1147904 c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:27 1147904 c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-03-03 13:46 2762240 c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:50 1486848 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:27 1486848 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 1204224 c:\windows\system32\shdocvw.dll
+ 2011-01-12 17:25 . 2010-12-14 16:15 1251840 c:\windows\system32\sdclt.exe
- 2010-08-21 15:30 . 2009-09-16 23:49 1032192 c:\windows\system32\printfilterpipelinesvc.exe
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:59 1032192 c:\windows\system32\printfilterpipelinesvc.exe
- 2010-08-21 15:30 . 2009-09-25 01:40 1461760 c:\windows\system32\OpcServices.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:58 1461760 c:\windows\system32\OpcServices.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2010-10-15 14:02 4699024 c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2010-10-15 13:43 1585168 c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
+ 2011-03-09 20:31 . 2010-12-17 17:34 2425344 c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:47 1062912 c:\windows\system32\mstime.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:24 1062912 c:\windows\system32\mstime.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:47 9265664 c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:42 1257984 c:\windows\system32\MFH264Dec.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 3548672 c:\windows\system32\mf.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 06:23 2340864 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 2340864 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 15:30 4240384 c:\windows\system32\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 14:00 4240384 c:\windows\system32\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
+ 2011-03-23 14:48 . 2011-02-22 13:53 1149440 c:\windows\system32\FntCache.dll
+ 2011-03-23 14:48 . 2011-02-22 13:53 1555968 c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 14:37 2002944 c:\windows\system32\d3d10warp.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-20 16:16 1268224 c:\windows\system32\d3d10.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2011-02-24 16:37 1063296 c:\windows\system32\Boot\winload.exe
+ 2006-11-02 15:22 . 2011-02-10 15:13 4536401 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareLicensing\tokens.dat
+ 2010-03-23 21:24 . 2011-06-06 21:06 1379552 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
+ 2011-02-11 04:00 . 2011-06-02 01:45 1322020 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-472014036-2604562540-2620444754-1000-8192.dat
+ 2011-02-11 04:00 . 2011-02-11 04:00 1952468 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-472014036-2604562540-2620444754-1000-12288.dat
- 2010-03-18 21:27 . 2010-03-18 21:27 4960080 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-02-10 12:15 . 2011-02-10 12:15 4960080 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
- 2010-03-18 21:27 . 2010-03-18 21:27 1453392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 12:15 . 2011-02-10 12:15 1453392 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-02-10 12:15 . 2011-02-10 12:15 1513816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-02-10 12:15 . 2011-02-10 12:15 9801544 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:58 4567040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:52 4567040 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:52 1576784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
- 2010-05-29 16:47 . 2009-03-30 04:39 1576784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:52 1764696 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:58 1764696 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
- 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16 5196112 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-02-10 11:10 . 2011-02-10 11:10 5196112 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-02-10 11:10 . 2011-02-10 11:10 1142104 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-02-10 11:10 . 2011-02-10 11:10 6735176 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:53 5813072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:56 5813072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:56 4550656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:53 4550656 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 1303896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 1303896 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 3481928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 3481928 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 4982120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 4982120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 6067048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 6067048 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 1339736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 1339736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 6346600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 6346600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 3111768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 3111768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 3453792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 3453792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 4960080 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 4960080 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2010-10-13 00:42 . 2010-10-13 00:42 3563408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 3563408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 2970968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:56 . 2010-08-21 15:56 2970968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:57 . 2010-08-21 15:57 3545952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 3545952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:56 . 2010-08-21 15:56 5196112 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 5196112 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2010-08-21 15:57 . 2010-08-21 15:57 2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:04 . 2011-04-15 14:04 2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-06-06 20:45 . 2011-06-06 20:45 5030400 c:\windows\Installer\77cbe.msi
+ 2011-06-06 20:42 . 2011-06-06 20:42 1953280 c:\windows\Installer\77cb0.msi
+ 2011-05-21 21:25 . 2011-05-21 21:25 2283008 c:\windows\Installer\48fa6c.msi
+ 2011-03-31 01:22 . 2011-03-31 01:22 1164800 c:\windows\Installer\1017e7d.msi
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 2207632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\rt3d.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 6222744 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\authplay.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 5503368 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\AGM.dll
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 1216416 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\AdobeCollabSync.exe
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 1289624 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\AcroRd32.exe
+ 2011-04-16 16:41 . 2011-04-16 16:41 5060608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsBase\9dc9f4b88ccbc7c26faaf073368d10e8\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 1424896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClients#\1baece3209975181c5fa1c851d24e86c\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:45 . 2011-04-16 16:45 1587200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Temp\1098-0\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:39 . 2011-04-16 16:39 6972928 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml\09aeb4c336ecf6237674e72fdc915292\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:44 . 2011-04-16 16:44 2406400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xaml\2c08c18315f43e0774546863c18268b6\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 5587456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Form#\541d06f19794895241928a8851408c6b\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 2220032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Services\33e2af0b445bc26ba56a0df8fb516dea\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 2653696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Speech\a0c5a5a8c3579c1692385eac048b7350\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 1547776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\7a91ca51065d250963e1620d02d6179c\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 1885184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\3e6c45539bc42c9ddded5cd00ffe272f\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:45 . 2011-04-16 16:45 3377152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\cc45dc30930021461f5ded0003c7f9ad\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:45 . 2011-04-16 16:45 1350144 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Dura#\f41991529133831a1402bd03632885c3\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:11 . 2011-04-16 17:11 1396224 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Printing\4851db77ca90ae967b23e188d1d5630e\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:17 . 2011-04-16 17:17 1438720 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management\aa26202cb958ed3d8e768a77599a5839\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:16 . 2011-04-16 17:16 1401856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityModel\565a89688b063e42849714b94fdae6cc\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:45 . 2011-04-16 16:45 1051136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\4fa6feeaa9c0961acda505abdd7298c2\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:44 . 2011-04-16 16:44 2248192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Drawing\a6927eb868b45e595123549eb33e709b\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:16 . 2011-04-16 17:16 1193472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\e0b4f1d645805f5b7d9848e80509003d\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:00 . 2011-04-16 17:00 1587200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\de321120508ef1a53dbf3c169d6216d1\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:10 . 2011-04-16 17:10 2353152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Deployment\67732c66b4db4c82333de18685455e55\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:01 . 2011-04-16 17:01 8485376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data\86c399a0d6774ef2536e7a441b01baba\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:40 . 2011-04-16 16:40 3323392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.SqlXml\5f447dc1bfea82509dd474bdfb528ce5\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:16 . 2011-04-16 17:16 1755648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Service#\b3681da35213437add7d139cafce822a\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:16 . 2011-04-16 17:16 3334656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Linq\bf8b1f89c88d240a37dfe93a5e80edc7\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:38 . 2011-04-16 16:38 9923584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Core\7594cb589472f14adce3b5ec8ddb47a2\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:38 . 2011-04-16 16:38 1247232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuration\e4ebe73ce507eba626d0b198568371dd\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:13 . 2011-04-16 17:13 1017344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\348444c5d4c12ff04935aa090fce0404\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:12 . 2011-04-16 17:12 5638656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities\c894049815b568b2bff724a7e6478e9a\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:12 . 2011-04-16 17:13 4839936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.P#\d9fd07abfd865606ef7115851575c2c6\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:12 . 2011-04-16 17:12 1949184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.C#\47f72816520f700b69377abf46752748\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:11 . 2011-04-16 17:11 3910656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\ReachFramework\311a3ca673e6366fe0ab181f9b76e0be\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:44 . 2011-04-16 16:44 1987584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationUI\559817d3613bfd3fb3a0aa261b892be0\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:40 . 2011-04-16 16:40 2271744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\c8af243666cd35042ca255669715ddf0\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:41 . 2011-04-16 16:41 1616384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\713474726f953d87c6597b4f00ef316f\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:41 . 2011-04-16 16:41 1831424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\519cd56c71b99c29477f8f31d93ccc0e\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:40 . 2011-04-16 16:40 1490944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\276dc5052b36548fba49544c4efa7ac6\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:17 . 2011-04-16 17:17 3288064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.JScript\e9795ad3782ba917640cfd93379b387b\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:38 . 2011-04-16 16:38 1970688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.CSharp\4794f4c6560989c02f4ac7a43b8f99e9\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 3779072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsBase\8d8cf1d60737d945a526fb11577d4b8a\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 1055744 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClients#\28121866e3d6d8b0dc72d9e250b0af1c\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:06 . 2011-04-15 14:06 9000960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\7abfd34ae39103ceccdfb8b262ed6a97\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 5571584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\eb45dda4b68ae7f29995c3a3d909fbe7\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 1776640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml\738a078bc59722d6b06b5ae5e99569f9\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 4496384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Form#\eec21f9b08bbed54d9e36038badaf289\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 1828352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Services\46f59c5b9fee41849705f2b5f1102d66\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 1992192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Speech\01a3b3bf7fadd971e17400c8502ec886\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 1127424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\6856341eadab4c3ace0e39182649bba2\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 1388032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\4048a5620b0fa66a7414cff30155d30c\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 2625024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\c46375bba06671d2a9369e630752987a\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 1011200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Dura#\6b6309a2e7f384bac4ccbdf1eca34c30\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 1047040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Printing\24f97354b0a95ef77b2db8de9e7374fe\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 1159168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management\05a0937d76f565aa728348fc24f6c2eb\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 1065984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityModel\1f045fc92d6402b27f6b9fb9291d44c3\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:06 . 2011-04-15 14:06 1651200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\526f0a9717cbd8a50d09a10b5ce81c0d\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 1151488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\6dc0ed081400ec315f895bdc7fd016c4\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 1872384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Deployment\2a2a921350a9651e9bd681197edeb88d\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 6754816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\adc8f2f7dff3233f2d72bcef8e58226a\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 2538496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.SqlXml\c25dda9b477a33f9f235292114bb535c\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 1332736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Service#\aa778d274523b93d389e581e58698918\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 2499072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Linq\8e0d083a7ad85b579d176e3594b5f3b8\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 7025664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\69b1f8a15cdfb26e30c8761fa4f96940\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 4103168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities\ec488a50a47246a625159744ad8e0931\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 3691520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.P#\00fb4f96c610880aeee34d8670347a6d\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 1506304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.C#\a965a0f825fb91ce7cf78d99263968b4\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:31 . 2011-04-15 18:31 2842624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ReachFramework\3f04b2ab8961aceac03f8ae2ccabe947\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 1622528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationUI\3aebfb1497141c9466ee8ce68a3bf805\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 1819648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\ff572ca3a119cd72903df8c6ed667b62\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 1134080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\c9bbe042f095b833c13bf65d50aa54b6\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 1167872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\320f1578082f1de1f8562ce92c0c2dab\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:30 . 2011-04-15 18:30 1079808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\ac03be8a96bd10965da87208d81eb07d\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 2441728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.JScript\d4572ad085979b16261058f1433e73e9\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 1612288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.CSharp\32454400da56267e19961852345d7a62\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:21 . 2011-04-15 14:21 4925440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WindowsBase\039719aae071d5fb67a643de32eacd6f\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 1461248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationClients#\3cf30ff6bc979e395010e927f408ed85\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:25 . 2011-04-15 14:25 6948352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Xml\cc44548422c29272923bf40c6005bb23\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:36 . 2011-04-16 16:36 1754112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.WorkflowServ#\9eb6a4a6a52f1e5ee8bb6a84e488eec9\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:24 . 2011-04-15 14:24 2702848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Run#\01fa78f04561a3db790e929e7881840c\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:24 . 2011-04-15 14:24 5956608 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Com#\38bd518bbc4e17654d5a4483037e4b1a\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:24 . 2011-04-15 14:24 3893248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Act#\6e192fd22a22727a6c6d686fb9ec2395\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 2291712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Services\0c53e40d8fa96e57ee6989634008cf09\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 3335680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Mobile\5d137cab764aa5fdf7414e917c71b3a5\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 1154560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Extensio#\e47ce2ab61570f28d6aa794e6ed52833\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:35 . 2011-04-16 16:35 3045888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Extensio#\967d73e74775a7cdc448bee5069b9d7a\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:34 . 2011-04-16 16:35 2726912 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Speech\3abfcaeb48175947fa351c9aa90f3d1e\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:34 . 2011-04-16 16:34 2239488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceModel#\2944b79f4c29e67c16baaf1f5db5b403\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 3072512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\ffe55a3f964804e7f87be081319088de\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 1022464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\8d99d3d53f5d671cea5805a66c2de129\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:28 . 2011-04-16 16:28 1453056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Printing\f7a7f34efbdba5ab491302b1d92e1b34\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:07 . 2011-04-16 01:07 1408000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management\20a566a7d8aae232422ed74faaec2859\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 1428992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IdentityModel\50964fdff6490c50adbdc2e0af489d0a\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 1081344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\3acc91f6cee663c8bf2292a8053d32bf\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:23 . 2011-04-15 14:23 2312704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Drawing\b3171c10c40eefd01a22b6549700ff3a\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:34 . 2011-04-16 16:34 1219584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\7f8268c34ee016ad096d30ad938c3286\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 1639936 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\6e05938a461a6f449156afe01409a5a6\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 2433024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Deployment\6044281627e6295416d924c2ec35c02a\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:23 . 2011-04-15 14:23 8617984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data\eea92d48bb92033e3debe0bb4ad701dc\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:34 . 2011-04-15 18:34 3461632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.SqlXml\c70e17ae622b78cf4a9f9fa12207cebd\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:33 . 2011-04-16 16:33 1845248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Services\d097d73a6f1914ccf0f8a6859101167d\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:33 . 2011-04-16 16:33 1277440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Service#\968d91fe30ffcb34d3dadceed223a5c2\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 1512448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.OracleC#\0a2a7c0a571fc03e816587d3cf3f02de\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:23 . 2011-04-15 14:23 3480576 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Linq\842443a1ef16b0e8029818c0a9421b72\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:33 . 2011-04-16 16:33 1078272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Entity.#\9fbff418da3c31c69deb1c8a550127fb\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:23 . 2011-04-15 14:23 3312128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Core\abd6d1f423b71c187567f2c8a3ec4550\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:34 . 2011-04-15 18:34 1308160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Configuration\2d37bd431254eab4e1e0df988a685bc6\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:28 . 2011-04-16 16:28 3101184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ReachFramework\5a2648c5761aa11cce978ce8ede5343c\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:08 . 2011-04-16 16:08 2109440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationUI\4c9b73fc4faeb1475b2f5568d92f08e8\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:31 . 2011-04-16 16:31 1882112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationBuildTa#\aab3242b320b9eb02913b6aff2085499\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 3482112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Narrator\5861591286c5625d0da696f875c00b4b\Narrator.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 2314240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MMCEx\f785b0cfc02957619ff77dcef3d2569c\MMCEx.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 7836672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MIGUIControls\db98606ece98ed39c6d1136d31b511f6\MIGUIControls.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:30 . 2011-04-16 16:30 2173952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\d4ffed79be0fa919cac80342fb728310\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 1598976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\2cc62c66524f5e3c8e63339b9c04a2c3\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:29 . 2011-04-16 16:29 2104832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\dfec9a11293f1b67090b77a9efa33e99\Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:07 . 2011-04-16 01:07 2101248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\a5b63dc4feaae9facdc4bdcba4c96994\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:08 . 2011-04-16 16:08 5346816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\809e691f1762b31f9a0d97012f520000\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:07 . 2011-04-16 01:07 1081856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\22c2dc344eeb20784ed2ffa40e747d9c\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 7721472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\508111c7f38546ab80479488202f5044\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:07 . 2011-04-16 01:07 3208704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.JScript\74609db4cb0fd5903fc3fbc35ba965f4\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 2357248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Ink\f37395cd7ca52b99fdb5e1674c91e256\Microsoft.Ink.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 2575872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\3d67bb83963985afc608bf4fd12b134f\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 2217984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\1a23e2b4a9208e90df92d54622c61d81\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:06 . 2011-04-16 01:06 1188352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\d17061626fa1a08f3b060d9d9cb710d6\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 2433024  c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\72ce98033b31bf5784c1760359e337d0\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:31 . 2011-04-15 19:31 2413056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehRecObj\581b2b821c0d6b4cf669f0d5b2e99cdf\ehRecObj.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 1984000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiVidCtl\7dddd618b004d2552251e87e39f15be5\ehiVidCtl.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 2885120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiProxy\f3189510f66caf0c09f1f857b1e07479\ehiProxy.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 1039872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiPlay\a20e4cbfceca68f3a90b8c27fbe026fd\ehiPlay.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:30 . 2011-04-15 19:30 3039232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehepg\ecc48600aa4809ee31ddc713def9fb9a\ehepg.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:26 . 2011-04-15 14:26 3325952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\b713b41679bdcb5a6cc0487bb4ceb9f0\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 1049600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClients#\f622c994edcea757d2a416e3cd2b1b13\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:26 . 2011-04-15 14:26 7949824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\45f10e36f25d92dd808caab75e45b8ae\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 5450752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\caaac282dcb12a25ec036492fc0cd2d5\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 1316864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.WorkflowServ#\87634062d0ca86ffdf63f450f2c7e8b4\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 1911296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Run#\5ed98761e1ae9b1932db90949464d098\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 4514304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Com#\ce06af33a044d2d1681a34d5056ff763\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 2992640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Act#\e0e96f32122b8826da6ab1d99ab67d6f\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 1840640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\1113c8ce01a5bc82bfde60e7bf4adcf1\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 2209280 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Mobile\d6a0cba36faf63040b55838c1c9287c0\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 2405376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\c9ca6d6a1a01e1f71875003eac19cea5\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:29 . 2011-04-15 18:29 1917952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Speech\38c4b6858ec921d52207a2a822e79061\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:28 . 2011-04-15 18:28 1651200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel#\5bace67488cbc31ef0a69e52fb719daa\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 2346496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\ed2e2a6aefaad58224bcd97060507a3d\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 1035776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Printing\0bce6b10c60fff3fea9ccc63f374da69\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:23 . 2011-04-15 18:23 8365056 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.A#\18d8770b19c50f3011b7eba109b4ab6c\System.Management.Automation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 1070080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityModel\1403b6ce8f9b41a446e2954dd64f1388\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 1587200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\d5100c24f083084e1d2556839904e987\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 1116672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\2e0959aca71bd161b5834cfbdbc8a3c7\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 1801216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Deployment\af9926fcbda1e5916461b5198cf0d325\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 6621696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\e1053db6ce65cc97268fc79cc380f0c1\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 2510336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.SqlXml\1c8fed5c0599aa513ed240144fe45c58\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:28 . 2011-04-15 18:28 1328128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Services\d1094d10091f97519fc1701b9a5213bb\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 1119232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.OracleC#\694dd53ab2f684d99bfce62e2f8f0e98\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 2516480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Linq\694dce206b8abfa3dd1f87a840f85e29\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:27 . 2011-04-15 18:27 9924096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity\5793f0c3b4bbabda54333af06d605100\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 2295296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Core\ef9ef14bd5c8ff03d334178113fa6234\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 2146816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ReachFramework\9045fdb5e131b1d7855d79c399e43ce2\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:47 . 2011-04-15 16:47 1657856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationUI\bf1cf263c7046fac6780d65b8f5f3068\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 1451008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationBuildTa#\7a7fdac28dd989c0d75f9c5471fb9842\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:26 . 2011-04-15 18:26 2538496 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Narrator\c6cb0f0b8bc1db65ceb69a630fe1e40d\Narrator.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 18:25 . 2011-04-15 18:25 1536512 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MMCEx\b987222d6af55dab31ec15ec51c77241\MMCEx.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 6340096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MIGUIControls\995eb5db2b78e7a0652a892544cd3565\MIGUIControls.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:25 . 2011-04-15 18:25 1711616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\9140c0829b03183f35f543966edc1841\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:21 . 2011-04-15 18:21 1093120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\4b9dc838670ddf626e49c7b6d8a43ce5\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:23 . 2011-04-15 18:23 1609728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\ec3785c2c0df50169845ea06c6d7925c\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:24 . 2011-04-15 18:24 3722752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\353f55b42ed20782a768f4029b65fb30\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:24 . 2011-04-15 18:24 1704448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\14ae3de9995d5836a8487782215ad4d6\Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 5486080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.MediaCent#\83cd6f48442d319627dfd2035ab73215\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:23 . 2011-04-15 18:23 2332160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.JScript\7229b571999ffda51219230f12afcbbe\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 1356288 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Ink\a753258f9e80a80a3556504a62deac23\Microsoft.Ink.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 1873408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\dce42b99f5536090bfa08b9045ce7755\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:22 . 2011-04-15 18:22 1620992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\5ac955488c1e60518303ce09df1ceff6\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 1778176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\e6f39eaf4471a8d7a734c1ba0b4b8a88\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:46 . 2011-04-15 16:46 1667072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\cfmain\a79a2c881dcccc2918a96c3e0ae6f797\cfmain.ni.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:52 4567040 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:58 4567040 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:56 4550656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:53 4550656 c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-04-28 03:14 . 2011-03-03 15:40 2159616 c:\windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll
- 2010-10-27 15:09 . 2010-08-26 16:33 2159616 c:\windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-21 16:35 11586048 c:\windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:16 11080704 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
- 2010-12-27 21:04 . 2010-11-02 05:57 11080704 c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
- 2006-11-02 12:33 . 2010-12-27 21:47 11010048 c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\SCHEMA.DAT
+ 2006-11-02 12:33 . 2011-05-12 01:48 11010048 c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\SCHEMA.DAT
+ 2011-02-09 23:37 . 2011-01-21 16:50 12899840 c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
+ 2006-11-02 12:35 . 2011-05-11 17:39 44548040 c:\windows\system32\mrt.exe
+ 2011-04-15 13:15 . 2011-02-22 06:46 12474880 c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-02-11 04:00 . 2011-02-16 18:29 12013761 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-472014036-2604562540-2620444754-1000-4096.dat
- 2010-08-21 14:46 . 2010-05-21 10:58 10074448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-04-15 13:16 . 2010-10-29 10:53 10074448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-01-30 20:44 . 2011-01-30 20:44 12425728 c:\windows\Installer\48fa6d.msp
+ 2011-02-11 15:59 . 2011-02-11 15:59 23633408 c:\windows\Installer\31f90f.msp
+ 2010-11-10 19:49 . 2010-11-10 19:49 23724952 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0000000010\10.0.0\AcroRd32.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:37 . 2011-04-16 16:37 10199552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Temp\1338-0\System.Core.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:14 . 2011-04-16 17:14 18122240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Temp\11ac-0\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:18 . 2011-04-16 17:18 24146944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Temp\1020-0\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:06 . 2011-04-15 14:06 11722240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System\50931796f874c8ad4f66a52699021d6e\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:11 . 2011-04-16 17:11 17046528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Forms\89ddcbe739742a3f73f41bcb7f0edb80\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:20 . 2011-04-16 17:20 23736320 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel\d80cda2f8ec9eaba6fdc7d97fa03de52\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 17:15 . 2011-04-16 17:16 15721472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Entity\d61209df3e54b742952414df2333972b\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:43 . 2011-04-16 16:43 22967808 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\af51c794f48eeb736b92d9887b35dfff\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:42 . 2011-04-16 16:42 14810112 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationCore\8af70bf74f77932786db0d4a4fce0ccc\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:05 . 2011-04-15 14:05 19348992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\mscorlib\8ac942bc694bac7795b45cf6b409524e\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 13006336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\85b61e27d3c08c0c8ff19deb75912e1d\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:33 . 2011-04-15 18:33 17919488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel\8964b15d32028ef9dfe776216af8524d\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:32 . 2011-04-15 18:32 13273600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity\38409bc0ee7cdb9fbc981fefea83ab23\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 17629184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\f1e3e74b135fcd61fa30090a2c2596a6\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:07 . 2011-04-15 14:07 11058176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationCore\3fe193ac81b9eafd76aafeec99bdbf6a\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:06 . 2011-04-15 14:06 14415872 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\eb4e1e70734f6efb9c7de7ec5f452c9e\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:20 . 2011-04-15 14:20 10596864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System\d6eb54324055a448f5a66920fc0cb805\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:24 . 2011-04-15 14:24 17377792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Windows.Forms\8933c29442355480c7edfb7b90092812\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:35 . 2011-04-15 18:35 15225856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web\4bb2456b688bc8edf70d1d59e2121db9\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 19:29 . 2011-04-15 19:29 23813632 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceModel\8e45863ff08e0f609dfbf355004d8444\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:07 . 2011-04-16 01:07 11254784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management.A#\fd0beb567812d813c9d8e50c84cbc577\System.Management.Automation.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:23 . 2011-04-15 14:23 13718528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Design\988d367238219af55735a01963e28b5d\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 16:33 . 2011-04-16 16:33 13758976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Entity\a88f082f7cd8b9aaaf49969daf5c8638\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:22 . 2011-04-15 14:22 19176960 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\99bb1154a89e97b29a0fd92c860a4ac1\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:21 . 2011-04-15 14:21 16513536 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationCore\34152f5ef37afd136b59cd0d07da6335\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:20 . 2011-04-15 14:20 15564800 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mscorlib\4b35ef926a4d0492f7ed2cb828f1c3be\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-16 01:05 . 2011-04-16 01:05 15825920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehshell\392489ff47354b62efd760fbdbf9f998\ehshell.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:20 . 2011-04-15 18:21 17404416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Temp\ZAPBBD3.tmp\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:24 . 2011-04-15 18:24 17404416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Temp\ZAP33.tmp\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 12430848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\2bc8bc432d91919ea0bbb2b803a4b6af\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 16:48 . 2011-04-15 16:48 11804672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\b49ce1a910673d3e96965817e5c0535c\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 18:25 . 2011-04-15 18:25 17404416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel\9fcd0c2cb56e8317633a8c11e2fbe2c8\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 10683392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Design\8269de7b5d0f6f37cb5349088db5fc2d\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:27 . 2011-04-15 14:27 14328832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\6508f77b1fb9d5161f11a14d46a7957b\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:26 . 2011-04-15 14:26 12216832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\267585069dce3fd61bd67943953a6d04\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-15 14:25 . 2011-04-15 14:25 11490816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\b2a5854682691830b9f62ec351c8b54e\mscorlib.ni.dll
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NDSTray.exe"="NDSTray.exe" [BU]
"ToshibaServiceStation"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" [2008-08-04 1242424]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2006-12-11 49152]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2011-01-30 35736]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-11-10 932288]
"avgnt"="c:\program files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" [2011-03-28 281768]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"AvgUninstallURL"="start http:" [X]
.
c:\users\computer\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00.lnk - c:\users\computer\Desktop\Virus Removal Tool1\setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00\startup.exe [N/A]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-1-2 210520]
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE [2000-1-21 65588]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 136176]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 136176]
R3 jswpsapi;Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup;c:\program files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe [2008-04-16 954368]
R3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-03-18 1020768]
R4 KR10I64;KR10I64;c:\windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys [x]
R4 KR10N64;KR10N64;c:\windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys [x]
S0 22701202;22701202 Boot Guard Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\22701202.sys [x]
S0 83230452;83230452 Boot Guard Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\83230452.sys [x]
S0 tos_sps64;TOSHIBA tos_sps64 Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys [x]
S1 22701201;22701201;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\22701201.sys [x]
S1 83230451;83230451;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\83230451.sys [x]
S1 JSWPSLWF;JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys [x]
S1 setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00drv;setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00drv;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\2270120.sys [x]
S2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira AntiVir Scheduler;c:\program files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [2011-03-28 136360]
S2 ConfigFree Gadget Service;ConfigFree Gadget Service;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe [2008-04-04 36864]
S2 ConfigFree Service;ConfigFree Service;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe [2008-04-17 40960]
S2 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe [2008-08-04 46392]
S2 TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe [2007-12-04 175104]
S3 FwLnk;FwLnk Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys [x]
S3 SmartFaceVWatchSrv;SmartFaceVWatchSrv;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe [2008-04-25 84992]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - AVIPBB
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-06-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 18:25]
.
2011-06-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 18:25]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2008-06-25 151064]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2008-06-25 209432]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2008-06-25 181784]
"RtHDVCpl"="RAVCpl64.exe" [2008-04-08 6156288]
"Skytel"="Skytel.exe" [2007-11-21 1826816]
"IAAnotif"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe" [2008-04-16 178712]
"SynTPEnh"="c:\program files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [2008-08-14 1573160]
"TPwrMain"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE" [BU]
"HSON"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe" [BU]
"SmoothView"="c:\program files (x86)\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe" [BU]
"00TCrdMain"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe" [BU]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_Dlls"=0x0
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = about:blank
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 109.104.92.13:8080
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 68.87.69.150 68.87.85.102
CLSID: {603d3801-bd81-11d0-a3a5-00c04fd706ec} - %SystemRoot%\SysWow64\browseui.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\computer\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\vlxrho2o.default\
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp - 109.123.110.15 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 109.123.110.15 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks - 109.123.110.15 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl - 109.123.110.15 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 1
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-SunJavaUpdateSched - c:\program files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10r_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10r_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10r.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10r.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10r.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10r.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}\1.0]
@="Shockwave Flash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}\1.0]
@="FlashBroker"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,52,00,45,00,47,00,49,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,59,
00,5c,00,4d,00,41,00,43,00,48,00,49,00,4e,00,45,00,5c,00,53,00,4f,00,46,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
"MSCurrentCountry"=dword:000000b5
.
Completion time: 2011-06-06 14:31:44
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-06-06 21:31
ComboFix2.txt 2010-12-30 00:48
.
Pre-Run: 88,372,318,208 bytes free
Post-Run: 88,031,465,472 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - F9B67A392522A569A917F6A1A6201BFC

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 2:35:11 PM, on 6/6/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.19048)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10r_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\computer\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 109.104.92.13:8080
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-unins...MS1TVTMrMS1GTDEwKzE"&"prod=90"&"ver=10.0.1382
O4 - Startup: setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00.lnk = C:\Users\computer\Desktop\Virus Removal Tool1\setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00\startup.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - http://download.eset.com/special/eos-beta/OnlineScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Gadget Service - TOSHIBA Corporation. - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SmartFaceVWatchSrv - Toshiba - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 8602 bytes


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I just got this alert as I was running the Avira Luke Filewalker scan;
The exception unknown software exception (0x0000409) occurred in the application at location 0x0040f942

Click on OK to terminate the program

Is it anything to worry about? 
Edit 
It has happened twice now. Should I try reinstalling the program or is it part of whatever infection I may have?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you know what tool this refers to?

c:\users\computer\Desktop\Virus Removal Tool1\setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00\startup.exe


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I believe that was the Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool. I deleted it from the desktop I don't know if it is gone from the machine. It didn't try to open when I restarted after removing AVG. It had been starting each time I started up.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Veryfrustratedus said:


> I just got this alert as I was running the Avira Luke Filewalker scan;
> The exception unknown software exception (0x0000409) occurred in the application at location 0x0040f942
> 
> Click on OK to terminate the program
> ...


Did it detect anything? I don't think it's releated to an infection but a problem with a windows update. Do you have this update installed?

KB968930


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Veryfrustratedus said:


> I believe that was the Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool. I deleted it from the desktop I don't know if it is gone from the machine. It didn't try to open when I restarted after removing AVG. It had been starting each time I started up.


OK, thanks.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

It didn't detect anything but the 2nd time it did it it was only done 87%. I didn't see the amount done on the first scan.
There is a definition update available for defender and I haven't installed IE9 because I didn't like the Beta version. Should I install the update or wait for this process to be done?
I have defender turned off as it conflicted with Avira installation.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can go ahead and install that update for Windows Defender.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I just realized that you had added these numbers KB968930 to the post asking me if I had this update. I entered the number into the search line in update history and it found nothing.
I looked at it and I'm not sure I want it. I do not allow any remote access/management ever. Any access to my machine is by me only and through direct physical contact period. Anyone getting into my machine online or any other way is breaking in without my permission.

Also my Avira stopped again with the same error message. Should I remove and reinstall it? 
Thank You


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I uninstalled and reinstalled Avira and it stopped at 87.5% with the same error message again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I wasn't suggesting that you get that update. I wanted to know if you had it installed as it's been known to cause that conflict with Avira.

I would suggest uninstalling Avira and installing Avast. Do a scan with Avast and let me know if it finds anything please.

http://www.avast.com/free-antivirus-download


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I have uninstalled Avira. Installed Avast and ran a scan which concluded No Virus Found.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download aswMBR.exe and save it to your desktop.

Double click aswMBR.exe to start the tool. (Vista/Windows 7 users - right click to run as administrator)

Click *Scan*

Upon completion of the scan, click *Save log* then save it to your desktop and post that log in your next reply for review. 
*Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *

You will also notice another file created on the desktop named *MBR.dat*. Right-click that file and select Send To and then Compressed (zipped) file. Attach that zipped file to your next reply as well.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

aswMBR version 0.9.5.256 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2011-06-08 11:09:09
-----------------------------
11:09:09.551 OS Version: Windows x64 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
11:09:09.551 Number of processors: 2 586 0xF0D
11:09:09.551 ComputerName: COMPUTER-PC UserName: computer
11:09:10.736 Initialize success
11:09:21.173 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1
11:09:21.173 Disk 0 Vendor: FUJITSU_ 0000 Size: 152627MB BusType: 3
11:09:21.220 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
11:09:21.220 Disk 0 MBR scan
11:09:21.220 Disk 0 unknown MBR code
11:09:21.220 Service scanning
11:09:22.514 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
11:09:22.514 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys iaStor.sys hal.dll 
11:09:22.514 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0xfffffa8004f19740]
11:09:22.514 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[fffffa6000fc6c33] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1[0xfffffa8004bfb050]
11:09:22.514 Scan finished successfully
11:10:00.526 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\computer\Desktop\MBR.dat"
11:10:00.526 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\computer\Desktop\aswMBRlog.txt"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What is the make and model of your PC?

Does it have a recovery partition?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

It is a Toshiba Sattelite L305-S5945 
It has whatever stock recovery comes with Vista Home Premium. 

My broadband has gone down again I am on dialup right now. The broadband cuts out to "Limited conectivity" or "Local Only" in the Network and Sharing window. This goes on for a while then it comes back up. I used to think it was the wiring but it has no connection. If I do nothing it still comes back to normal. This has been happening more and more lately. Concast tells me nothing is amiss.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh Yea how do I turn off that creepy voice in Avast?

OK I figured it out. I turned on silent/gaming mode


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know about the connection. You could post about that in the Networking forum.

Are there other problems?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

The machine seems to have normalized. Windows mail takes a pretty long time to open up and the volume control is still changing itself. 
I got a new Cat6 cable from radioshack I don't know if it is why or not but the connection seems ok for now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please remove ComboFix by dragging it to the Recycle Bin and then grab the latest version and post the new log.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

OK that's disturbing. When I opened the browser and clicked on the link for TSG it was still logged in. Has Combofix changed my settings?
Here's the log
ComboFix 11-06-10.05 - computer 06/10/2011 9:33.3.2 - x64
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.3963.2488 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\users\computer\Desktop\Puppy.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-05-10 to 2011-06-10 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-06-10 16:39 . 2011-06-10 16:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Public\AppData\Local\temp
2011-06-10 16:39 . 2011-06-10 16:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-06-10 16:18 . 2011-05-25 02:12 8718160 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{F5B07356-3628-426F-8EFE-E5F294F5CECD}\mpengine.dll
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 11:59 22360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 12:04 287576 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 11:59 31064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 12:02 53592 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 12:10 253888 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 12:04 600920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 11:59 64344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 12:10 40112 ----a-w- c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2011-06-07 22:33 . 2011-05-10 12:10 199304 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\aswBoot.exe
2011-06-07 22:32 . 2011-06-07 22:32 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVAST Software
2011-06-07 22:32 . 2011-06-07 22:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AVAST Software
2011-06-01 22:06 . 2009-10-22 20:54 40464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\22701202.sys
2011-06-01 22:06 . 2009-10-10 06:30 352784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\2270120.sys
2011-06-01 22:06 . 2009-09-26 00:59 157712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\22701201.sys
2011-06-01 14:27 . 2011-06-03 18:57 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Kaspersky Lab
2011-06-01 14:25 . 2009-10-22 20:54 40464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\83230452.sys
2011-06-01 14:25 . 2009-10-10 06:30 352784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\8323045.sys
2011-06-01 14:25 . 2009-09-26 00:59 157712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\83230451.sys
2011-05-23 12:43 . 2011-05-23 12:43 521448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2011-05-23 12:43 . 2011-05-23 12:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2011-05-21 21:25 . 2011-05-21 21:25 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe
2011-05-21 21:21 . 2011-05-21 21:21 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2011-05-21 21:08 . 2011-04-14 16:26 142296 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-05-14 03:30 . 2011-05-31 21:51 404640 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-05-29 16:11 . 2010-10-09 01:33 39984 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-05-29 16:11 . 2010-10-09 01:33 25912 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-05-25 02:14 . 2010-09-29 15:59 270720 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-05-23 12:36 . 2011-05-02 14:48 472808 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-03-12 22:52 . 2011-04-28 03:14 1653760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2011-03-12 21:55 . 2011-04-28 03:14 876032 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( SnapShot_2011-06-06_21.29.34 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
- 2008-01-21 03:20 . 2011-06-06 21:13 16384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2008-01-21 03:20 . 2011-06-10 16:41 16384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2011-06-06 20:49 . 2011-06-10 16:41 32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2011-06-06 20:49 . 2011-06-06 21:13 32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2008-01-21 03:20 . 2011-06-06 21:13 16384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2008-01-21 03:20 . 2011-06-10 16:41 16384 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2008-01-21 02:23 . 2011-06-10 16:42 65800 c:\windows\system32\WDI\ShutdownPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2006-11-02 15:45 . 2011-06-10 16:42 86052 c:\windows\system32\WDI\BootPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2010-03-23 21:31 . 2011-06-10 16:42 17002 c:\windows\system32\WDI\{86432a0b-3c7d-4ddf-a89c-172faa90485d}\S-1-5-21-472014036-2604562540-2620444754-1000_UserData.bin
- 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-06 21:14 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-10 16:26 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-10 16:26 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-06 21:14 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-06 21:14 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2010-03-23 21:28 . 2011-06-10 16:26 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-05-20 18:33 . 2011-06-05 19:15 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-05-20 18:33 . 2011-06-07 13:57 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-05-20 18:33 . 2011-06-07 13:57 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-05-20 18:33 . 2011-06-05 19:15 16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2011-06-10 13:48 51200 c:\windows\inf\infpub.dat
- 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2011-06-06 20:37 51200 c:\windows\inf\infpub.dat
+ 2011-06-10 16:40 . 2011-06-10 16:40 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
- 2011-06-06 21:07 . 2011-06-06 21:07 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
+ 2011-06-10 16:40 . 2011-06-10 16:40 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
- 2011-06-06 21:07 . 2011-06-06 21:07 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2010-04-14 22:22 . 2011-06-09 21:23 289166 c:\windows\system32\WDI\SuspendPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData_S3.bin
- 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2011-06-06 21:12 604502 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2011-06-10 13:53 604502 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
- 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2011-06-06 21:12 104170 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2011-06-10 13:53 104170 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2010-05-29 16:26 . 2011-06-09 14:35 262144 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
- 2010-05-29 16:26 . 2011-06-05 20:32 262144 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
- 2011-02-10 23:58 . 2011-06-06 21:06 377252 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2011-02-10 23:58 . 2011-06-10 16:39 377252 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2011-06-10 13:48 143360 c:\windows\inf\infstrng.dat
- 2006-11-02 12:40 . 2011-06-06 20:37 143360 c:\windows\inf\infstrng.dat
- 2010-03-23 21:24 . 2011-06-06 21:06 1379552 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
+ 2010-03-23 21:24 . 2011-06-10 16:39 1379552 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
- 2011-02-11 04:00 . 2011-06-02 01:45 1322020 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-472014036-2604562540-2620444754-1000-8192.dat
+ 2011-02-11 04:00 . 2011-06-08 01:13 1322020 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-472014036-2604562540-2620444754-1000-8192.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NDSTray.exe"="NDSTray.exe" [BU]
"ToshibaServiceStation"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" [2008-08-04 1242424]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2006-12-11 49152]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2011-01-30 35736]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-11-10 932288]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2011-05-10 3459712]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"AvgUninstallURL"="start http:" [X]
.
c:\users\computer\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00.lnk - c:\users\computer\Desktop\Virus Removal Tool1\setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00\startup.exe [N/A]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-1-2 210520]
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE [2000-1-21 65588]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 136176]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 136176]
R3 jswpsapi;Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup;c:\program files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe [2008-04-16 954368]
R3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-03-18 1020768]
R4 KR10I64;KR10I64;c:\windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys [x]
R4 KR10N64;KR10N64;c:\windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys [x]
S0 22701202;22701202 Boot Guard Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\22701202.sys [x]
S0 83230452;83230452 Boot Guard Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\83230452.sys [x]
S0 tos_sps64;TOSHIBA tos_sps64 Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys [x]
S1 22701201;22701201;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\22701201.sys [x]
S1 83230451;83230451;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\83230451.sys [x]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 JSWPSLWF;JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys [x]
S1 setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00drv;setup_9.0.0.722_01.06.2011_17-00drv;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\2270120.sys [x]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [x]
S2 ConfigFree Gadget Service;ConfigFree Gadget Service;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe [2008-04-04 36864]
S2 ConfigFree Service;ConfigFree Service;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe [2008-04-17 40960]
S2 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe [2008-08-04 46392]
S2 TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe [2007-12-04 175104]
S3 FwLnk;FwLnk Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys [x]
S3 SmartFaceVWatchSrv;SmartFaceVWatchSrv;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe [2008-04-25 84992]
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-06-10 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 18:25]
.
2011-06-10 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-20 18:25]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2011-05-10 12:10 134384 ----a-w- c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2008-06-25 151064]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2008-06-25 209432]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2008-06-25 181784]
"RtHDVCpl"="RAVCpl64.exe" [2008-04-08 6156288]
"Skytel"="Skytel.exe" [2007-11-21 1826816]
"IAAnotif"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe" [2008-04-16 178712]
"SynTPEnh"="c:\program files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [2008-08-14 1573160]
"TPwrMain"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE" [BU]
"HSON"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe" [BU]
"SmoothView"="c:\program files (x86)\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe" [BU]
"00TCrdMain"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe" [BU]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = about:blank
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 109.123.100.121:8080
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 68.87.69.150 68.87.85.102
CLSID: {603d3801-bd81-11d0-a3a5-00c04fd706ec} - %SystemRoot%\SysWow64\browseui.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\computer\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\vlxrho2o.default\
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp - 109.123.110.15 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 109.123.110.15 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks - 109.123.110.15 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl - 109.123.110.15 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl_port - 80
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 1
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10r_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10r_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10r.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10r.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10r.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10r.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}\1.0]
@="Shockwave Flash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}\1.0]
@="FlashBroker"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,52,00,45,00,47,00,49,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,59,
00,5c,00,4d,00,41,00,43,00,48,00,49,00,4e,00,45,00,5c,00,53,00,4f,00,46,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
"MSCurrentCountry"=dword:000000b5
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
c:\program files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-06-10 09:51:09 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-06-10 16:51
ComboFix2.txt 2011-06-06 21:31
ComboFix3.txt 2010-12-30 00:48
.
Pre-Run: 90,487,341,056 bytes free
Post-Run: 89,933,471,744 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 12BB9202F3305165A82E38980C5BD5C4


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Cookiegal,
When I started up this morning I opened task manager and checked all running processes. I do not know what most of this is but these things stood out. 

Desktop windows manager created 5-29-10 Modified 4-11-2009 How is this possible? What is it? DO I need it?

16 svchost.exe running at once What is svchost? Is this normal?

1 Svchost.exe *32 What is it? Is it different from the svchost above?

Trusted Installer; also created May 29-2010 and modified April 11-2009 Located Windows/servicing folder says it is an application. I honestly do not ever remember seeing anything labelled with this name until recently. 
Thank You


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

ComboFix doesn't change anything to do with logging in. You must have just forgotten to log out.

Please go to *VirusTotal* and upload the following file for scanning.

Click *Browse*
Copy and paste the contents of the following code box into the text box next to *File name:* then click *Open* 

```
C:\windows\system32\drivers\22701202.sys
```

Click *Send File*
If confronted with two options, choose *Reanalyse file now*
Wait for the scan to finish and then copy and paste the URL from your browser address bar in your next reply please.

Do the same for these two files as well please:

c:\windows\system32\drivers\83230452.sys
c:\windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys

Would you also upload a screenshot of your Task Manager please?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I followed the instructions and got this error message;

22701202.sys
File not found.
Check the file name and try again.

Same message for both of the others with the different file name before the .sys

I did three screen shots of the Task Manager Running Processes with show processes from all users selected as they did not fit in the fully expanded window. Trusted Installer seems to be missing from it right now. 

Here is the URL of this advanced reply page http://forums.techguy.org/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=997956
Here is the URL from the post page via edit; http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/997956-repost-new-thread-3.html#post7966228
I'm going to attach the three screenshots as I'm unsure they'll fit if I paste them.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is a scrn shot of the file location and the properties Details/security of Trusted Installer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't see any problems in the screenshots posted.

Trusted Installer is legitimate:

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/TrustedInstaller.exe-25809.html

the processes that have *32 beside means they're running a 32-bit application.

Does that address all of your concerns?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

?
What about Virus Total not working?

I've gone to the link for the trusted installer and am scanning with the Uniblue registrybooster. Is it safe to fix problems there are 190 system related and 234 user related errors.
Looks like a sales pitch, pay to fix, which I suspect means it isn't necessary.
Thank You


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Virus Total didn't "not work". The files weren't found. That means the files have been deleted, which I suspected anyway.

No, you should never use a registry cleaner as they often cause more harm than good.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

OK then if you don't think anything else is worht checking and it appears you haven't found anything I suppose we are done for now. 
The volume control still goes down on its own. Winmail has sped up on opening then it slows way down. IE is slower on opening and so is startup once it gets to desktop the nachine seems to need more than a minute to finish starting up whatever it is starting up. The curser hourglass and slow response time of IE or any program I click on as soon as the desktop appears indicates this more than anything else. 

Thank You


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you release this file from MalwareBytes quarantine which was a false positive?

c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-mfvdsp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_55db3ef909cb5f94\mfvdsp.dll

One of the programs I had you run creates a backup of the mbr on your desktop. I'd like you to upload that to Virus Total for analysis. Please go to *VirusTotal* and upload that following file for scanning.

Click *Browse*
Copy and paste the contents of the following code box into the text box next to *File name:* then click *Open* 

```
c:\users\computer\Desktop\mbr.dat
```

Click *Send File*
If confronted with two options, choose *Reanalyse file now*
Wait for the scan to finish and then copy and paste the URL from your browser address bar in your next reply please.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

That file is no longer in MBAM. I think I forgot to release it and this morning I removed a Trojan that was in quarantine when I scanned. I do not recall the full name of the file I removed only the red "Trojan" label.
The mbr file is no longer on my machine. I cleaned up the desktop to keep it clear. Sorry. Which scan was it that leaves that item? I'll run it again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the one that creates the mbr.dat file:

Please download aswMBR.exe and save it to your desktop.

Double click aswMBR.exe to start the tool. (Vista/Windows 7 users - right click to run as administrator)

Click *Scan*.

Upon completion of the scan, click *Save log* then save it to your desktop and post that log in your next reply for review. 
*Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

aswMBR version 0.9.6.399 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2011-06-13 18:33:23
-----------------------------
18:33:23.397 OS Version: Windows x64 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
18:33:23.397 Number of processors: 2 586 0xF0D
18:33:23.397 ComputerName: COMPUTER-PC UserName: computer
18:33:24.695 AVAST engine 6.0.1125 defs: 11061301
18:33:24.696 Initialize success
18:34:00.036 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1
18:34:00.039 Disk 0 Vendor: FUJITSU_ 0000 Size: 152627MB BusType: 3
18:34:00.074 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
18:34:00.076 Disk 0 MBR scan
18:34:00.081 Disk 0 unknown MBR code
18:34:00.084 Service scanning
18:34:01.511 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
18:34:01.516 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys iaStor.sys hal.dll 
18:34:01.520 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0xfffffa80067ef790]
18:34:01.523 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[fffffa60011d3c33] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1[0xfffffa80053c3050]
18:34:01.527 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32
18:35:55.015 Scan finished successfully
18:36:16.819 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\computer\Desktop\MBR.dat"
18:36:16.826 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\computer\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Now you should have this file:

C:\Users\computer\Desktop\MBR.dat

to run through Virus Total and report back please.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...762d57e27039a61641ae3cb5e30379e380-1308016143


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That looks fine.

Go to Start - Control Panel - System and Maintenance - Administrative Tools and double-click the Event Viewer. Enter your password if prompted and then check under Application and System for errors in red from the past 24-48 hours only.

Double-click each error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry, I left a space between each one when I pasted them to notepad but it seems to have been edited out by the posting program.

APPLICATION ERRORS 6-13 & 14
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 6/14/2011 6:41:48 AM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-14T13:41:48.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>43639</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 6/13/2011 2:00:21 PM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T21:00:21.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>43488</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 6/13/2011 1:50:05 PM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T20:50:05.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>43403</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 6/13/2011 7:44:41 AM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T14:44:41.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>43302</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 6/12/2011 10:34:28 AM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-12T17:34:28.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>43198</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 6/12/2011 6:49:28 AM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-12T13:49:28.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>43109</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003
</EventData>
</Event>
STSTEM ERRORS 6-13 & 14
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/14/2011 6:42:11 AM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.10 on the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-14T13:42:11.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>122361</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
001E33B79998
192.168.100.10
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 6/14/2011 6:41:48 AM
Event ID: 7026
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Beep
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7026</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-14T13:41:48.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>122345</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Beep
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/14/2011 6:41:39 AM
Event ID: 1002
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The IP address lease 67.171.216.90 for the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998 has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1002</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-14T13:41:39.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>122267</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
67.171.216.90
001E33B79998
0.0.0.0
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 8:12:26 PM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.10 on the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-14T03:12:26.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>122236</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
001E33B79998
192.168.100.10
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 8:11:33 PM
Event ID: 1002
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The IP address lease 67.171.216.90 for the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998 has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1002</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-14T03:11:33.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>122230</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
67.171.216.90
001E33B79998
0.0.0.0
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 2:00:51 PM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.10 on the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T21:00:51.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>122179</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
001E33B79998
192.168.100.10
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 6/13/2011 2:00:21 PM
Event ID: 7026
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Beep
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7026</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T21:00:21.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>122167</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Beep
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 1:51:36 PM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.10 on the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T20:51:36.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>121975</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
001E33B79998
192.168.100.10
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 6/13/2011 1:50:05 PM
Event ID: 7026
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Beep
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7026</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T20:50:05.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>121935</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Beep
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 1:33:33 PM
Event ID: 1002
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The IP address lease 67.171.216.90 for the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998 has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1002</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T20:33:33.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>121715</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
67.171.216.90
001E33B79998
0.0.0.0
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 1:22:01 PM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.10 on the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T20:22:01.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>121709</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
001E33B79998
192.168.100.10
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 1:21:09 PM
Event ID: 1002
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The IP address lease 67.171.216.90 for the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998 has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1002</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T20:21:09.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>121701</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
67.171.216.90
001E33B79998
0.0.0.0
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 7:45:42 AM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.10 on the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T14:45:42.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>121681</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
001E33B79998
192.168.100.10
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
Date: 6/13/2011 7:44:53 AM
Event ID: 1002
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The IP address lease 67.171.216.90 for the Network Card with network address 001E33B79998 has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client" Guid="{15A7A4F8-0072-4EAB-ABAD-F98A4D666AED}" EventSourceName="Dhcp" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1002</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T14:44:53.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>121661</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
67.171.216.90
001E33B79998
0.0.0.0
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 6/13/2011 7:44:41 AM
Event ID: 7026
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer-PC
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Beep
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7026</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-06-13T14:44:41.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>121648</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>computer-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Beep
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How long has it been since you installed Vista or did it come pre-installed?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

It came preinstalled and I had some troubles with the machine having to send it back to the factory a couple of times. 
I have a high speed HD which I installed. I reinstalled Vista HP from the disks I made when I first started it up as it instructs. It has run fine since I got it back from the factory a year or so ago. 
Too answer I think I installed that HD about 2.5 years ago.

I think I follow your line of thinking. The OS is corrupt in some places maybe? 
I wish I could just reinstall this OS over what is in there and have it save everything like I used to with win98. 
I used that for ten years until something corrupted my HD and then the disk went bad. That is why I have a laptop. Othertwise I'd still be happily using win98. I'd probably spend a lot less time in front of a monitor too!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm thinking there's something wrong with it. One of those errors you're getting in the Event Viewer relates to this MS article:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950375

They suggest running a script to fix it. I don't know if you want to try that or if you're comfortable with it.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I've created the Test.vbs file on my desktop but I do not know how to run it. 
Seems this script will only tell my machine to stop logging this mistake. I'm also unsure how to read the logged events to be able to delete them or even if they need to be deleted. 

Anyway is there some way to fix the OS? My biggest problem is not knowing how to save all my email. I have things saved on the server but that doesn't save what I send from Windows mail. I almost never log into the ISP page.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is reformatting an option for you? It would be the best way to ensure that everything is in great working order. 

You would just have to double-click on the .vbs file to execute it. It was my understanding that it would fix the problem that is causing those errors, not just stop them from being logged.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Reformatting? I don't think that is possible unless you mean a reloading of the OS which is the only option one has with Vista as far as I know. Whatever it is called one has to destroy all information on the computer to reload the OS. 
My not being able to save emails prevents me from taking this step unless things are very dire indeed. 
I'll try running the vbs
First I get a very small 2 inch box that says deleting the object with on OK box. 

When I click it I get a Windows script host box that says 

instance of CommandLineEventConsumer
CommandLineTemplate = "cscript KernCap.vbs"
CreatorSID = { 1,5,0,0,0,0,0,5,21,0,0,0,36,249,72,53,131,124,112,
138,182,184,76,194,244,1,0,0};
Name = BVTConsumer
Runinteractively = False;
WorkingDirectory = "C:\\\\tools\\\\kernrate";

When I click the ok button in that I get a box that says

Script: C:Users\computer\Desktop\Test.vbs
Line: 18
Char: 17
Error: Access denied
Code: 80041003
Source: SWbenObjectEx

Once I click ok there it goes away. 

Anyway if you know how to save emails for a nontechie that would help I'd probably just go ahead and reload the OS.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You probably have to right-click the file and run as administrator.

When you say save your e-mails do you mean backing them up to reinstall them after reformatting the machine?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I tried that and the drop down menu didn't have that option.

Yes I mean save them to reinstall or just to have them on a thumb drive. 
I have saved them before to a disc with some function I cannot recall right now, and they are there but it is nearly impossible to get them open I forget if I ever did get to open any email saved to that disc that way. I have to old HD's I could put them on and they are hard to access as well. I have a portable HD.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since we never found any malware, I'd recommend that you start a new thread for instructions on backing up your e-mails as well as other important things like documents, music, photographs, etc. and reformatting the machine.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

OK I will

Thank You very much


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

